# lights you regret buying? why?



## sappyg (May 17, 2009)

a recent thread got me to thinking about a flashlight i regret having purchased. i did a search to see if others have had similar regrets. all the threads i read were of the "you wont regret" variety. 
this is not a slam company X thread. if you have a bad taste in your mouth or have an axe to grind about a company then this is not the thread for you. there are other subforums for that. more to the point. this is really about YOU and YOUR mistakes you feel you have made along the way. be honest.
looking back, for me it's really about my failure to do the research i should had done before i decided on a flashlight. i admit that i have been caught up in the hype about a new light and taken the plunge even after i should know better. for the most part this has worked out fine.
now my regret: 
i really wish i had not bought that PL X3. i should have read keissling's (spelling?) review. at the time the only other light i had to physically compare it to was a g2. in my neophite hands it seemed like a cannon that could throw thunderbolts a mile away. 
then reality set in. no rechargable option and three primaries a go was expensive. no after market options for upgrading the light other than from PL. an odd sized reflector ment a total reliance on proprietary support from the manufacturer. now PL is gone the light stopped working and became nothing but a paperweight. it eventually found it's way to the been trash heap in the sky. i moved on. hopefully i have learned from my regret.


----------



## SUREFIRED (May 17, 2009)

I regret buying the older single mode [email protected] LED. The led dome broke off with a microfiber cloth and the led chip started to fall apart. Then again I paid $10 for it a WalMart, so it wasnt so bad after all. Its the only light ive regretted buying.


----------



## hyperloop (May 17, 2009)

Don't think i have ever regretted getting any of my lights, i have learned from each light that i ever got learned what i want from a light.

e.g. i got a Romisen RC-C3 once, great little sleeper light, i did a mini review on that here somewhere. Sold it off as it didnt really suit my needs. Realised i wanted a clicky instead of a twisty and wanted multi modes instead of a one mode blinding light.

I've ordered some parts by mistake before but usually pass them on to others who could use them so learned from that too (lesson learned: ASK on CPF first!!  )

So, short story long, no i don't regret getting of my lights.


----------



## mega_lumens (May 17, 2009)

One of my first lights--the SureFire 9AN. I was clueless about rechargeable lights and just trusted the raving reviews of SF on this forum. I justified the steep price (for me) of the 9AN by thinking that I would save tons of money on CR123s in the long run. After a short while, the B90s started crapping out on me big time and the run time was poor to begin with. Even after I got 2 replacement B90s at 2 different periods, the problem resumed after some time. 

Hard lesson learned, but I still feel like it wasn't my fault. How should one expect a BMW--SureFire to have constant problems.  The 9AN collects dust for years now and by that time I discovered rechargeable lithiums.


----------



## NonSenCe (May 17, 2009)

i regret getting my first good ledlight last xmas. fenix tk11.

if i hadnt gotten that, i would of saved alot of money. and would be still think im fine when using the old incan uk 4aa. 

but when i got it i got addicted to these damn things.

.but on other hand.. now i know whats available in the market. so cant really regret updating and upgrading. but should of stopped on the 1st! hahah.

seriously saying, the lights i "regret" most buying i have found a "use" for them.. they wait in my glovebox. they are just deemed to be "not used unless others fail or are forgotten to take with"..you know incaseofemergency lights.

the one that is most useless actually:
x2t, needed a fast and cheap fix for flashlight holism so i ordered it from shiningbeam.
plusses: twisty and 2 mode. and bright. and i like the look, matt black and bronze.

negs: too loose twisty so it turns on too easily. (and it should be a "reverse" twist.. twist tight to OFF and not the otherway around.) second negative, uses two cr123s (no rechargable rcr, and no 18650) 

hind sight: should of thought about it better and gotten something that could use rechargable batteries.


----------



## kramer5150 (May 17, 2009)

my only regrets thus far have been the 3AAA lights... I haven't found a CPF worthy one yet. The Husky 3-watt doesn;t really count since I modded it for an 18650.


----------



## JWP_EE (May 17, 2009)

The CMG Reactor.
I don't like the feel of the twist head and the tint is very green. I have not used it much over the years.


----------



## gswitter (May 17, 2009)

I can't say I actually regretted buying any light, but off the top of my head these are a few that stand out as disappointments...


Bright Star Razor - hoped for a ProPoly 4AA Luxeon replacement, it wasn't
Gerber Omnivore - battery flexibility is the *only* positive feature
JetBeam JET-III Pro ST - UI (too easy to inadvertently enter programming mode)
LiteFlux LF2 - worst UI ever, too easy to gum up the switch
NiteCore D10 - UI (bugs aside, I still don't care for it - it tried to do too much)
Surefire Kroma Mil-Spec - bought it too late (got a good deal, but the tech is too outdated)
There's probably a few others.


----------



## DHart (May 17, 2009)

Some big-box/sporting goods store low-priced lights.... a Dorcy... and something with a Sportsman's Warehouse branding... and a couple of cheap AAA lights from similar stores. Compared to the better lights discussed on this forum (typically not available in "stores"), most of the commonly found stuff on store shelves pales in comparison to the "good stuff".

I did buy some E1e lights and a KL4 head a while back with the intention of having Milky mods done to enhance them... but they have become unused. When I add up the cost of the E1e, the cost of the KL4 head, and the cost of the mod (approaching $200) for a total of around $350 I just can't bring myself to spend $200 for the mod when there are so many great multi-level lights available for a minor fraction of that expense. The cost of the RA, for example, looks downright cheap compared to modding the E1e w/KL4 and Milky. The E1e's are a good little lights, and having already bought them, I compromised by getting some high output Lumens Factory incan lamps for them, but still, I haven't used them as I have preferred to use my Romisens, Liteflux, AKOrays. And there are no good LED "drop-ins" to make the E1e better. Now that I've got and enjoyed the LD01, K-106, even E1B, I just have no use for an E1e, except they're just "cool".

I recently bought a D10 which I don't exactly regret buying, but, while I like it in all other respects, the very considerable thumb/finger pressure required to operate the piston is not something I like. For that reason, my other lights with similar UI (LF3XT) get much more use.

While I don't regret buying them, all (E2, E1e black, E1e nat, E1B, L1) but one (Z2 with Dereelight MC-E lamp) of my Surefires are shelf queens. The lights I use the most are the LD01, AKOray K-106, Romisen RC-N3 Q5, Romisen RC-C3 Q5, Solarforce L2 grey with M60, MTE SSC P7.


----------



## CampingLED (May 17, 2009)

6D Mag. I want to mod it into something super to justify the size, but I have/can do it to smaller lights. Any tips on what to do will be appreciated. :devil:


----------



## LEDrock (May 17, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> my only regrets thus far have been the 3AAA lights... I haven't found a CPF worthy one yet. The Husky 3-watt doesn;t really count since I modded it for an 18650.


 
Same here. I had only 1 3AAA light (bought after hearing about how unreliable they were). It was only $4, so I thought I'd try it. It's in the garbage now after giving me so much trouble. It was onle of those 9LED lights. I liked the size, shape and everything else, but not the UNreliablility.

Makes me wonder why so many of the "better" lights are using that battery configuration (Lifegear, Coleman, etc.) Good grief!


----------



## american lockpicker (May 17, 2009)

I bought a made in china LED minimaglite copy yesterday and I regret it. Its malfunctioning already I'm think about taking it back and exchanging it or getting my money back.


----------



## StandardBattery (May 17, 2009)

** 
*Life is too short for regrets.*


----------



## SilentK (May 17, 2009)

i regret repeatedly buying AA minimags one after another thinking, "This one will work longer than the last one" PHAIL


----------



## LEDrock (May 17, 2009)

SilentK said:


> i regret repeatedly buying AA minimags one after another thinking, "This one will work longer than the last one" PHAIL


 
I regret buying a second minimag because I wanted a backup to my first one, thinking it was the greatest thing around.

Then LED's came out! (This was awhile back)


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 17, 2009)

Since I'm prone to buying unknown cheap lights at Big Lots, Ollies, and Dollar Stores I've got a bunch that I really didn't need. But, as long as they work I don't really regret buying them. I can usually imagine some potential use and if they just sit unused I've not spent too much. It's all for fun anyway.

Geoff


----------



## v188 (May 17, 2009)

*Gladius*

GLADIUS - I bought one when they first came out. It's a battery eating machine. Don't care for the controls, and I wouldn't recommend them to anyone. I know they've come out with newer stuff for them, but the first one's weren't what i consider a great flashlight. YMMV


----------



## american lockpicker (May 17, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Since I'm prone to buying unknown cheap lights at Big Lots, Ollies, and Dollar Stores I've got a bunch that I really didn't need. But, as long as they work I don't really regret buying them. I can usually imagine some potential use and if they just sit unused I've not spent too much. It's all for fun anyway.
> 
> Geoff



I once got a 2 D xenon tachenlampe at ollies for a fiver and it was a great light.


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I regret not finding CPF sooner, haha, but that wasn't the question. I deployed a couple of years ago and wanted a good light. I got the SF 6P (about $60) with the P61 Lamp/Reflector Assembly (about $30), 
Z49 Click-on Tailcap Switch (about $40), FM35 Red Filter (about $30), 
SC1 Spares Carrier (about $20), and the SF batteries to boot. I thought it was "the bomb." Imagine what I could get today for $180. Spares carrier was nice, but overkill, I couldn't use the tail cap because I couldn't get my thumb around it to push the button (small stuby hands), I didn't want to use the filter because it was costing a lot in batteries to get such a little bit of light, and the P61 pushing 120 lumens was awesome (so I thought) but only gave 20 minutes of light(with out the reflector)! I ended up getting the Cabela's Alaskan guide (pretty much the SF Aviator) with the blue LEDs and white xenon and it quickly became my EDC, though I kept the SF 6P with P61 strapped to my uniform when outside the wire as a back up or if I needed a brighter light. Still have it and won't get rid of it, but it will have an aftermarket multi-mode LED in it for now on.


----------



## Kevin1322 (May 17, 2009)

I also regret buying the AA mini-mag ($10), then the nite-ize IQ switch ($5) (broke first drop), LED upgrade ($10) and now the Terralux Cree ($20) to go in it. It was a neccessary upgrade for the light it in my oppinion, but now sits in my drawer. I also bought a Streamlight TT2 Twin-Task (About $38) and a couple of the Cabela's 3 watt Luxeon LED lights (sale for $20, usually $40). I wouldn't say any of these lights are bad and I have them in the house as extras, it's just that there are so many options out there now that can do more for the money.

Thanks for opening my eyes CPF!!! lovecpf


----------



## defloyd77 (May 17, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> my only regrets thus far have been the 3AAA lights... I haven't found a CPF worthy one yet. The Husky 3-watt doesn;t really count since I modded it for an 18650.



I'm assuming you just mean handhelds, the Princeton Tec EOS is definately CPF worthy.

I definately regret the Solitaire, I got it at a time when I lost everything and lose it I did and not to mention it's performance. The Princeton Tec AMP is my other, I was hoping for the brightness of my Photon Rex with greater runtime and reading all of these guys talking how the Nichia DS tint is sooo much better than the GS, but instead got a dim, worse tint than my E01, 2 modes barely apart from each other and the need to hold the button for 2 seconds to turn it off. My cat also seems to be able to turn on the AMP and it has no lockout ability.


----------



## Muskett (May 17, 2009)

Not a whole lot that I regret buying... They each seem to have their own individual usefulness. I have 6 Surefires, none of them really get a whole lot of use except the L4... Maybe more of regret having the opportunity to use them?


----------



## hyperloop (May 17, 2009)

gswitter said:


> I can't say I actually regretted buying any light, but off the top of my head these are a few that stand out as disappointments...
> 
> 
> JetBeam JET-III Pro ST - UI (too easy to inadvertently enter programming mode)


 
Was your Jet III Pro ST the forward clicky? I found that you just got to not 1/2 click too quickly to change modes but i must say you are right, i have sometimes (though not often) entered programming mode when i was switching modes but i think IMHO that its outweighed by its plusses, long runtime on max, flexibility in output, slim form factor and durability.


----------



## BurlyEd (May 18, 2009)

I have to admit that I regret buying a Fenix TA30. I am disappointed that I cannot take it apart to replace the lense or to knock out a stuck battery. I have to use both hands to change modes (I had to use grippy rubber gloves the first several times). I still do not know what the second O-ring is for. I cannot stick the lanyard string thru the hole in the tail switch.

About the same time, I bought a Solarforce L2 (gray) with an extra 18650 tube and a lanyard ring. I made a lanyard from Paracord. The L2 is about the same size and weight as the TA30, but I like it better in almost every way. I can easily replace/upgrade/customize every single part of the L2, while the TA30 is a dead end.

The Fenix is a Q5 and cost $91 including 2 o-rings and a lanyard that does not fit, the L2 currently has an R2 (upgradable) and cost $39 including a nice holster and a rechargeable 18650. Quality seems equally excellent.
I am using 2 AW 17500s with the TA30 and 2 18650s in the L2.
I can turn the L2 into a MC-E Mini with a Klingon bezel if I ever want to (but I probably will not)!


----------



## brighterisbetter (May 18, 2009)

I can't honestly say that any one particular purchase has been a regret without also pairing it with a sell. What I'm getting at is me buying too many McGizmo's at once. I got McGizmo fever middle to late last year and bought 4 Ti variants all within a month. In a nutshell, I overextended my means. So me being consequently short on cash afterward prompted me to sell some of them off. I suppose in the grand scheme of things that it's better to have held them in person once than not at all, but it's bittersweet when the length of ownership is so brief. So my regret is not spacing out my purchases a bit more to be able to afford and keep all of my lights. It's the flashaholic fever getting the best of me that leads to impulse buys.


----------



## Burgess (May 18, 2009)

Well, i LOVE my Olight M20 Warrior R2 flashlight, :kiss:


but, in hindsight . . . .


I wish that i hadn't bought it until AFTER the manufacturer had

"fixed" the initial firmware problem.


Like so many others, mine would do the "Low-Battery-Blink", 

when the battery was still fine. :hairpull:



Of course, my Dealer handled the problem OK,

but i still had the hassle of sending it back.



Shoulda' waited a while.








Oh, yeah, one more regret . . . .


The Black & Decker SnakeLight (2-C cells)


is / was a *waste of money*.


:shakehead

_


----------



## MWClint (May 18, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Oh, yeah, one more regret . . . .
> 
> 
> The Black & Decker SnakeLight (2-C cells)
> ...



I love that thing..i bought it years ago way before sipping flashahol.
must be in a kitchen cabinet somewhere, forgot all about it. i can probably stuff a rop low and some AA's in there.


----------



## Search (May 18, 2009)

I've never regretted buying a light, only wish I already knew what I was going to find out.

I've got a few lights that only led to me buying another light once I realized what I wanted in that specific type of light.

I bought a Fenix PD30 when I was a flashlight newbie and just starting my training as a Reserve Officer.

Now I've given it to my girlfriend for purse duty and bought a TK10 and E1B for street duty.

The TK10, which I love, only made me realize how much I want the new SureFire AZ2 when it comes out.

That might not be enough light so I might get the older version and get a drop in.

No regrets, only money spent to learn.

Lots of money.


----------



## Tom_123 (May 18, 2009)

1. All the cheap lights I bought till I learned that standing in the dark
at the most inopportune moment is much more expansive than buying some decent lights. 

2. LedLEnser P14
Too big for what's comming out of the front, bad handling an UI...
and I feel cheated by their "made in Germany" marketing.
The Holster is really nice though.


----------



## leon2245 (May 18, 2009)

**


*S.F. L4*- purple tint
*S.F. L1*- mismatched body anodizing & beam too spotty
*S.F. L5*- too big for pocket E.D.C., & for a dedicated backpack light I'd want more 
*Fenix ?* (older model one/two cell convertible)- dim green tint, weak finish & threads
*MagLite 3c/4D*- ugly beams & too big/heavy
*S.F. 6P*- not regulated, no pocket clip, weaker finish, shorter runtime, dimmer, thicker, heavier, & less versatile than current E.D.C., so it collects dust.


Thankfully S.F. saved me from adding the Invictus to that list, but assuming this year's line-up is actually released, I'd be surprised if the A2L or A2LZ (?) didn't eventually.



Edit: Just F.Y.I. but as punishment for talking trash about my other S.F.'s, the very day I made this post my A2's pocket clip BROKE L.O.L.!


----------



## f22shift (May 18, 2009)

dx lights?
it's better to spend the extra money so you don't in the long run.

i'm pretty much okay with purchases as i dont jump on bandwagons and wait for full reviews to see if the light really fits my needs.


----------



## Gary123 (May 18, 2009)

Well, since I can't slam a manufacturer I won't mention any names.

But there is only one light I am sorry I purchased: It is a very technical sort of a light made by a fine but small manufacturer with tons of experience in the flashlight area but little published experience with this particular sort of light.

I really wanted one of these type of lights, so without being able to verify the performance of this light - I bought it. It ended up having several prominent flaws that severely impacted its performance and will require some expensive modifications to make it work properly and the company will not allow me to return the light.

Lesson learned: Make sure you can get a refund if you are not able to verify performance prior to purchase.


----------



## Black Rose (May 18, 2009)

The only lights I really regret buying are the original AA MagLEDs.

Poor heat sinking results in reduced output in a short amount of time.

Tail caps that are incompatible with 3rd party offerings.

Tube design that prevents using 3rd party sandwiches to make them better.

Mine just sit unused most of the time. My lowly 3xAAA lights get more use than the MagLEDs.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 18, 2009)

My G2 that I paid $50 for. I loved it, but hated the fact that I paid $50 for it. Gave it away during a Christmas CPF thing


----------



## TKC (May 18, 2009)

*I regret ever buying the Fenix lights that I did, as I just didn't care for them at all. I ended up giving them all away.*


----------



## Kestrel (May 18, 2009)

Besides a few too many MiniMags, my regret is my SureFire L2. Yes, a great light, but it was one of my first two high-performance lights, and I got it _before I knew about flood vs. throw_. I've found out that for my primary use (nighttime walks), a narrower beam just works better for me. Also, for camping use, a smaller light is just handier around the campsite. And I can't bring myself to sell it, because they fetch so little these days, it seems like it has depreciated more than just about any SF, with good examples going for ~$75. This for a light with a SF list price of $175 or so, a larger gap than most other SF's. I guess I'll keep it around for a mod some day, a two-level SF host is worth more than $75 for the basis of a good mod...


defloyd77 said:


> My cat also seems to be able to turn on the [the Princeton Tec AMP] ...


Wow, that sounds like the best UI ever, the KISS principle taken to the ultimate...:duh2:


Muskett said:


> Not a whole lot that I regret buying... They each seem to have their own individual usefulness. I have 6 Surefires, none of them really get a whole lot of use except the L4... Maybe more of regret having the opportunity to use them?


That's actually a good point, I wish I had more time to spend 'out there' than I do...

And DHart, at least you didn't mention the MicroStream, I was thinking about that while reading your post.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 18, 2009)

The 6 volt “SLA” Darcy Industrial lantern, I heard it was a great thrower, and I love good throwers:twothumbs so I put the $40 down, weighted for it to charge up…and discovered just how good my other throwers were:huh:. I returned it for my $40 dollars, It had a nice Par 36 RP bulb adaptor reflector and lens though:thumbsup:, but I wouldn’t pay $40 just for them.


----------



## gswitter (May 18, 2009)

hyperloop said:


> Was your Jet III Pro ST the forward clicky? I found that you just got to not 1/2 click too quickly to change modes but i must say you are right, i have sometimes (though not often) entered programming mode when i was switching modes but i think IMHO that its outweighed by its plusses, long runtime on max, flexibility in output, slim form factor and durability.


I bought both switches. I had problems entering programming mode unintentionally with both, but it was definitely worse with the forward clicky (plus it wouldn't tail stand). There were many aspects of the light that I liked, and their IBS is far from the only UI with this particular problem, but I thought it was especially bad in this light.


----------



## MikeF (May 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if this would count since it wasn't a light, but an accessory product to make my Surefire M-6 rechargable. $243.50 to AWR for the HDM6 and $65.oo for the Petrev XTN-36 that was shipped to AWR and that I hever saw.


http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=163465


----------



## The Black Knight (May 18, 2009)

Against my better judgment I recently picked up a Browning Microblast AAA light from the local Gander Mtn. The light has a definite purple tint with no clear, defined spot. I kept the receipt/package for a week thinking I would just return it. It's slowly growing on me.


----------



## Chrontius (May 18, 2009)

No regrets.
Well, a statistically insignificant percentage of regrets.

My Pelican M3 LED is awful dim by modern standards and has a side-mounted reverse clicky... but it introduced me to Luxeon Star power LEDs. So I guess I still don't regret it, may yet put a Seoul high-CRI thing in there.

Do regret the 4xAA thing I was going to use as a cheap incan mod host.
Do regret the Underwater Kinetics 2xAAA side-by-side 'penlight'. It was fine for a while, but the lexan bezel disintegrated and the reflector blackened in my underwear drawer, with no batteries in place to provide acid. :scowl: I called them, and it wasn't covered under warranty (even though I'd call it a straight material defect).



mega_lumens said:


> One of my first lights--the SureFire 9AN. I was clueless about rechargeable lights and just trusted the raving reviews of SF on this forum. I justified the steep price (for me) of the 9AN by thinking that I would save tons of money on CR123s in the long run. After a short while, the B90s started crapping out on me big time and the run time was poor to begin with. Even after I got 2 replacement B90s at 2 different periods, the problem resumed after some time.
> 
> Hard lesson learned, but I still feel like it wasn't my fault. How should one expect a BMW--SureFire to have constant problems.  The 9AN collects dust for years now and by that time I discovered rechargeable lithiums.



How much do you want for it?



CampingLED said:


> 6D Mag. I want to mod it into something super to justify the size, but I have/can do it to smaller lights. Any tips on what to do will be appreciated. :devil:



D-ROP.  Six 10 Ah D-Nimh cells, high-temperature optics, and a Pelican 3854 bulb. Math says three hours at 1000 lumens, how's that for you? Alternately, _six and a half hours_ at 400 lumens. This sir, is a hotwire for hurricanes (or zombie apocalypses). You can also throw in a stock Mag 6D Xenon for ... I'm not going to calc runtime, it's long. Also, a bi-pin adapter can be used along with some crazy Welch-Allyn bulb, I'm sure, but I like my potted ROP bulbs.


----------



## MarNav1 (May 18, 2009)

I guess the only light I "regret" buying was a LED Lenser 3 "chip" light that takes 3 "N" cells. After I found CPF it quickly became unused and I junked it. It was just an uninspiring light. Also the AAA Solitare, totally worthless IMO. It went in the trash quickly too.


----------



## Per Arne (May 18, 2009)

For the moment;
- SureFire M3 (------)
- SureFire C3 (after I got the LeefGear 2x 18500/3x 123A)
- JetBeam III Titanium (18650 only...  )
- Princeton Tec Surge (lamps going  )
-


----------



## mon90ey (May 18, 2009)

I don't really have regrets, just minor annoyances, best summed up as the price I've paid to go through the learning curve with these lights. You know, like you can see the mud in front of you, but you really don't know how deep it is until you step off in in. I love my Fenix lights for the most part. My L1D's and L2D's get the most use for the heavy lifting, and My E01 gets the most overall use. My LD01 is pretty good, too, but the UI has me quite annoyed. Got too used to my E01 twisty single level, now the LD01 seems to be a bit of a hassle. I guess I'll keep it, though, and run rechargeables in it. The real love/hate relationship is with my 2 P2D's. I have two of them and love the tint and the output on both, but the hassle of having to order the batteries to keep from paying out the yingyang for them is a real PITB. Thought about getting a P3D. Lots and lots of light, but that would just double the problem. Couple that with the fact that you really can't run a rechargeable with any kind of capacity in either one of them safely relegates them to a backup to the LxD's as spares in my extra LxD battery tubes, which really negates the advantage of running the CR123 batteries in the first place. Bummer. But that's OK. I'll get out of the mud eventually. Can't wait to see what 4Sevens will come out with.


----------



## defloyd77 (May 18, 2009)

Oh how can I forget all of the 3aaa lights without resistors? I don't really hate 3aaa too much, but these guys fry their leds, although they were kind of impressive, esecially one with the triple .5 watt ground down 5mm.


----------



## Monocrom (May 18, 2009)

Several regrets...

*Fenix TK10 ~ *
This light received a lot of praise when it first came out. (Especially by those CPFers lucky enough to get their hands on one early).

That huge amount of praise, and the several reviews on CPF that followed, caused a policy change. It's why we can no longer post reviews _directly_ onto the Reviews sub-forum.

The light itself was supposed to address many of the short comings of the Fenix T1. It was supposed to be the light from China that could finally compete on even footing with all the features that make Surefire lights so great... Didn't quite turn out that way. The pocket clip is an absolute joke, and clearly nothing but an after-thought. While the overall build-quality was very good, it wasn't better than what I've gotten with my four other Fenix lights. 

*Any coin-cell light costing more than .99 cent ~*
The $12 and $20 coin-cell lights are not brighter than the .99 cent versions. They're not more water-proof. Other than multi-modes, they offer no advantages.

*Solarforce L600 ~*
P*ss poor build-quality. That's what I got for wanting a bright as Hell inca at a low price. Cheap & Bright... And that's exactly what I got, with nothing else. Quality issues include shaped _cork_ being used as a vital internal component and, a rock-hard momentary tailcap that works reliably on _other _lights. 

I ended up getting a more expensive, but better quality version of the L600. I bought a Leef C-M 2x18650 body, and then bought a slightly used Surefire M4 off of the MarketPlace. (Well, I bought every part except the stock M4 body). I ended up with a rechargeable, Leef-bodied, M4. Then got the highest output Lumens Factory 9volt lamp I could find. 

My M4 set-up cost far more, but now I have a bright as Hell inca that I can actually rely on. 

*Cabela's LED flashlights ~*
Rebadged G&P models. Didn't know that when I bought them. Bought two. One fell apart literally a few minutes after leaving the store, the other one is functional; but build-quality on both is lacking.


----------



## ZMZ67 (May 19, 2009)

Not too many regrets but there are a couple that come to mind.Wish I had not purchased so many multi 5MM LED lights.All powered by three AAAs and of low quality.Seemed like good cheap utility lights when I first found cpf but I quickly found they were unreliable and offered poor performance.
Biggest dissapointment was a 2CR123 Xenon/LED combo light from Browning.The light seemed to be well made but the two red leds didn't work all the time and it has a horrible incan beam that is ruined by the way the 6 LEDs are placed in the reflector.The main Xenon bulb never seemed all that bright either.$50 at the time(before I found CPF)it is easily the light I regret buying the most.


----------



## Juggernaut (May 19, 2009)

Chrontius said:


> You can also throw in a stock Mag 6D Xenon for ... I'm not going to calc runtime, it's long.


 
14 hours:thumbsup:.


----------



## Raytech (May 19, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> negs: too loose twisty so it turns on too easily. (and it should be a "reverse" twist.. twist tight to OFF and not the otherway around.)QUOTE]
> 
> What? reverse twist? It's lefty loose righty tighty. :thinking:


----------



## DHart (May 19, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> And DHart, at least you didn't mention the MicroStream, I was thinking about that while reading your post.



Hey.. I don't regret buying the MS... it is a nice little light. And the body makes a great accessory for the L0D/LD01! :thumbsup:


----------



## NonSenCe (May 19, 2009)

heh raytech..there are screws and threads that work the other way too. 

(didnt some old american cars have them too.. dodge? and bicycle pedal) the "wronghanded threads" or "russian threads" as i call them.

but i meant that the twisty switch should work differently that it does aka change it to: turning it loose to turn it on. and tighten it to turn it off. 

most twisties i have tried, work "wrong" way.. you are supposed to carry it with loose "nut" and when it goes beyond the small thresh hold to when it is "tight" the light turns on (without intent). 

to me it would make more sence to be: tight->OFF, loose-> ON.


----------



## jefft (May 19, 2009)

Regalight EDC. Crappy UI, poorly designed, complete absence of customer support and followup from the parent company.


----------



## TECENG (May 19, 2009)

I bought one of the original Rexlights on my first pre-order. I got caught up in all the hype. Wow, what a joke. HORRIBLE UI and I was not impressed with the beam at all. It has been relegated to the backup of my backup in my BOB.


----------



## Illum (May 19, 2009)

new E2L:shakehead


its considerably cheaper than what I had in mind
the beam profile was way too useful for my needs and had a good balance between spill and reach
Runtime is ridiculous, I can barely finish a box of CR123as at years end, eliminating need of rechargeables from my inventory all together.
Single stage proved more usable than multimode
The design is not tactical, very adaptable for any gathering or casual EDC.
the tint on mine just happened to be creamy white, which eliminated a couple "secondary" lights off the table after a little comparison
If I hadn't bought it I might have acquired much more lights by now...but no...my journey for the perfect light pretty much ends here


----------



## savumaki (May 19, 2009)

Wolfeyes Explorer- weighs twice my SF E2e, is much bigger, uses same bats, has only 3/4 of the output- but in the heat of the moment it sounded good; but now it makes for an unusual paperweight/dust collector.


----------



## Gothmog (May 19, 2009)

Surefire L7 Kit for 260 Euros.The Light was a nice Workhorse but the B90 Batteries :shakehead were the biggest Crap ever that crossed my Way


----------



## Illum (May 19, 2009)

Gothmog said:


> Surefire L7 Kit for 260 Euros.The Light was a nice Workhorse but the B90 Batteries :shakehead were the biggest Crap ever that crossed my Way



its odd to know there's numerous cases of B90s literally bought in the beginning of the year not being able to hold a charge near the end of ther year


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 19, 2009)

I regret buying a second 2AA Mini Mag :thumbsdow

Thought they were the bees knees... I was wrong!


----------



## AusKipper (May 19, 2009)

Gerber Tracer Headlamp.

1. Not very bright
2. Extremely uncomfortable to wear for more than 3 minutes
3. Not waterproof in any way, and feels as if its going to break at any minute
4. The most disappointing thing was, i brought it to replace a cheap (Winchester) headlamp, that i paid 1/3 of that amount of money for, and soon found that the cheap headlamp was twice as good!!
5. I made this purchase AFTER i had found CPF, and had i done a little searching i would never have brought it  

Anyway, I now have a Zebralight H501 on the way, and I think i have done my research properly this time...

I wrote more about it here: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/231060

Regards,
Kipper


----------



## Zatoichi (May 20, 2009)

The two big Mags I bought just before I became _really_ interested in flashlights. I bought LED dropins for both of them to make them more useable, but they're just too big. I know there's some impressive upgrades/mods I can do, but I'm not willing to as they'll still be too big to carry. The 4xD Mag is now a toilet roll holder.


----------



## AusKipper (May 20, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> The 4xD Mag is now a toilet roll holder.



If its a black one maybe you could sell it on the net as a "Tactical Toilet Roll Holder" and make $20 on what you paid for it...


----------



## Zatoichi (May 20, 2009)

AusKipper said:


> If its a black one maybe you could sell it on the net as a "Tactical Toilet Roll Holder" and make $20 on what you paid for it...



Good idea!  Here it is...


----------



## Illum (May 20, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> The 4xD Mag is now a toilet roll holder.



   
Of all the "insults" about mags...this one might have taken the cake....

it holds it securely? 
hmm...the outhouse could use something like this, whats better than a two roll holder than a two roll holder with a built-in flashlight:thumbsup:



AusKipper said:


> If its a black one maybe you could sell it on the net as a "Tactical Toilet Roll Holder" and make $20 on what you paid for it...







considering everything else that gets sold as tactical...I'd give it a try:thumbsup:

lovecpf


----------



## Black Rose (May 20, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> The 4xD Mag is now a toilet roll holder.


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Good idea!  Here it is...


 
You know, that actually _is_ a good idea.

Toilet roll holder and emergency flashlight. :twothumbs


----------



## Chrontius (May 21, 2009)

Gothmog said:


> Surefire L7 Kit for 260 Euros.The Light was a nice Workhorse but the B90 Batteries :shakehead were the biggest Crap ever that crossed my Way



How much do you want for it?



Illum said:


> its odd to know there's numerous cases of B90s literally bought in the beginning of the year not being able to hold a charge near the end of ther year



Yeah, happened to me too. I'm going to start ordering LSD sub-Cs and sending them off for conversion to B90oid status. In the meantime, Surefire's sent me a new one.


----------



## James Hamon (May 21, 2009)

Fenix L2d q5.Reason is a fairly loud(can hear depending on background noise up to 10 feet away maybe farther if completely quiet)when in turbo mode plus not going into turbo mode depending on batteries.I mean it's a good light except for those two issue's.


----------



## sappyg (May 21, 2009)

Zatoichi said:


> Good idea!  Here it is...


 
note to self:
get a 4 cell mag... that pic kills me!

also, stay away from minnie mags and anything that takes a B90 battery.


----------



## Cataract (May 22, 2009)

Only 3 regrets out of ... hmmm something like 20 flashlights in the last 3 years (most in the 30$ range) All of them Dorcy. Don't know if it has anything to do with dorcy, but none of them compared with a Rayovac outdoors extreme. Can't remember the models since I returned them to the store the very next day (but kept the holster from one of them and got away with it, hehe I do remember the issues:
-1 had a converging beam, brighter than the rayovac, but useless farther than 10 feet
-1 was nicely focusable, I'd like another one like that, but something broke off after being dropped about 2 1/2 feet high on carpet
-the strongest one had such a cheap reflector, it reminded me of a 20 year old piece of C**P. Was brighter, but even more useless since the patterns made you see holes on the ground that didn't exist.

Even though I use less than half my lights, I love them all


----------



## DHart (May 22, 2009)

Cataract said:


> Even though I use less than half my lights, I love them all



Great comment... I probably only use 1/8 of my lights... and I suspect that would be true for a lot of us who are addicted to flashlights!


----------



## HKJ (May 22, 2009)

DHart said:


> Great comment... I probably only use 1/8 of my lights... and I suspect that would be true for a lot of us who are addicted to flashlights!



I have to agree with that, I have a few more lights than I can use, but I like them all. It is very difficult to find any I regret buying, some of my lights are not that good, but that learning experience is too useful to make me regret buying that light.


----------



## woodrow (May 23, 2009)

The only light I really regret buying was the 2007 Inova T3. It had a purple beam and when compared to my first Cree light (Ultrafire C2) it was just a candle.


----------



## foxtrot29 (May 23, 2009)

Some crappy 2x123 cell Chinese light that says "police" on the side, and was marketed as an E2D clone. It isn't even close to an E2D, and I suspect its made out of recycled cars and dogs**t.

Still, can't throw it away.


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2009)

why not? :thinking:


----------



## Black Rose (May 23, 2009)

DHart said:


> Great comment... I probably only use 1/8 of my lights... and I suspect that would be true for a lot of us who are addicted to flashlights!


I think this is the only time I've "used" all my lights:




Although a lot of those lights may be considered crap by CPF standards, they all do what they were designed to. 

Since taking that photo, I purchased 5 more lights and been gifted 1 light and a lantern


----------



## jimmy1970 (May 24, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> I think this is the only time I've "used" all my lights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet these lights haven't given you any problems too! :thumbsup:


----------



## callmaster (May 24, 2009)

I use everyone of my lights and I have NO REGRETS whatsoever.

Blast everyone that says I'm insane because I have so many lights!


----------



## Monocrom (May 24, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> ... Although a lot of those lights may be considered crap by CPF standards, they all do what they were designed to.


 
I see a Fenix L0D in your pic. Far from crap. :twothumbs


----------



## rockz4532 (May 26, 2009)

I regret all of my B&M lights...with the money I could have saved with Geico..er my B&M lights I could buy a D10, P100A2, and P100C2


----------



## nirvanaxp (May 29, 2009)

I didn't really buy it but got it as a gift---a coast 3 LED blue light. Worst light ever. Bright I guess, but took 3 n sized batteries and was heavy because it was made out of steel and painted to look like aluminum. UGGG.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (May 30, 2009)

Tom_123 said:


> LedLEnser P14...


 
Aside from the obligatory 3AA MagLED's... the latest incarnation of the Led Lenser Hokus Focus. I didn't buy it. My wife did, for me for Christmas. I could have returned it, but I chose to keep it for it's unique focusing apparatus, so I told myself. It's really not a _bad _light. But that hasn't made me want to use it ever since. I regret keeping it because I just scored three Fenix L2D's on clearance for about the same amount of money my wife paid for the Hokus Focus. And to think I paid more for one MagLED than I did for one of the L2D's!

And the couple of really cheap 3AAA lights with nine 5mm LED's I bought way back when... and threw in the trash at roughly the same time... I don't regret those. Those served their purpose cheaply enough, which was to teach me the concept of value.


----------



## Toohotruk (May 30, 2009)

The lights I most regret buying...

Streamlight TT1 single 123 hybrid (incan/LED) light...not all that bright on Xenon mode and REALLY *purple* beam on LED mode. And I HATE the UI, click once for Xenon, click again for LED, click again goes back to Xenon, then click again for off. So if you're in Xenon mode (first click), you have to click 3 more times just to shut the damned thing off! :sick2:

River Rock 2AA LED w/aspheric lens...HATE the weird "moon" beam!!! :green:

But at least those two lights have excellent build quality...

The only other real regret I have, is spending all that money buying cheapie lights from DX/KD and B&M stores, trying to avoid spending the money needed to get a high quality light. 

Much better (and cheaper) to just spend the money for better lights in the first place and maybe get a few cheapies for loaners. :thumbsup:


----------



## nein166 (May 30, 2009)

I regret buying the Ti Gatlight V3, though the output was good it overheated too fast, Ti's limiting factor in my opinion. That and I couldn't put it in a pocket, too uncomfortable.
I've traded away all my Ti lights now.
Of course the Gerber Reactor as said earlier, after buying an Infinity I thought the Reactor must be great too. Not so much.
I've _never_ regretted buying a Maglite, well after its been gutted and modified.

Most regrets can be modified into keepers


----------



## I came to the light... (May 30, 2009)

I'm picky about my lights, and have sold off quite a few, but the only ones I regret are Nitecores. Who could resist that hype? First was an extreme... stiff head and flaky switch, although the output was good. Then the EX10... again, UI is well thought out and poorly implemented. 

Apparently I don't learn my lesson... I preordered an EZ AA Just a week ago I came to my senses and cancelled it (so no regret here, since 4sevens is a great dealer).


----------



## midnite (Jun 4, 2009)

So far no regrets only have a few flashlights on hand but I try to use them.


----------



## Mdinana (Jun 4, 2009)

Gerber Infinity and Tempo. IMHO, Gerber just doesn't "do it" for me in either knives or lights.

Olight T-20. Broke too easily, and too throwy for my uses - not too much a regret as much as a wish-I'd-known.

Arc - bought one b/c of rave reviews. sold it soon after. Whoopee, a 5mm LED! Solid? Yeah, it is. I'd like some light, please. Especially at its price.

Many of the others I sold were either for fun, or had some learning b/c of it.

I'll second the earlier comment, my E2L REALLY fits my needs well, especially with the diffuser. I'm in near-nirvana for my flashlight needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

My only real regret is not holding out for a Jetbeam CL-E V 1.2 OR 2.0 and getting a twisty version... nice performance, runtime & features poor thread quality IMHO (just plain wore out)


----------



## Federal LG (Jun 5, 2009)

No regrets! Never...

I only regret for some lights that I didn´t buy...


----------



## Illum (Jun 5, 2009)

in that case, your feeling of regret are terminal


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 5, 2009)

Federal LG said:


> No regrets! Never...
> 
> I only regret for some lights that I didn´t buy...




In that case, I have TONS of regrets! :mecry:


----------



## leukos (Jun 5, 2009)

The purchase I regret the most was a UK 4x AA eLED light. I had switch problems and mailed it back to the company for warranty service. They sent it right back and told me to use new batteries. I never thought it was too bright of them to not stand behind their product for a very active member of a flashlight forum. To hell with them.

I also regret a few purchases of some custom products here on CPF. There are two such folks that every time I buy something they have designed, I am always disappointed. I think they are good folks, I just don't care for anything they design no matter how clever or whether it is made out of titanium, so what.

Lights I have no regrets on are most of my Surefire incandescents. Very satisfying products for a flashaholic and a company that stands behind what it makes. I also really like my HDS, it was fantastic then and still amazing now.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 5, 2009)

HDS U60XRGT Why! because it is such a great light i have spent every cent i can save to buy more of the Darn things.


----------



## Jaywalk3r (Jun 7, 2009)

If I had it to do over again, I wouldn't have bought my SureFire C3-HA. Aesthetically, it's a terrible design, IMHO. Functionally, it's fine, but I never use it because I think it's ugly.

I picked it up via an online auction site (not ebay). I placed a low bid early, thinking there was no way I could buy a C3 for that cheap. Apparently no one else was crazy about C3's, either. At least I didn't overpay!


----------



## Dark Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

For me it was the TM26 I just bought. Already had a TM15 and love it. So I thought this will be even better. Cool readout and brighter too. Well after using it I quickly found out compared to the TM15 it just doesn't do it for me. I can't read the display without my reading glasses (not the lights fault, the display is niffty) and it steps down/heats up way faster than the 15. I have ran them side by side and the 26 steps down in about 3 mins with an air temp around 70. If I keep forcing turbo it rapidly gets so hot you can't hold it while the 15 is getting quite warm it still very usable and hasn't even stepped down yet. Even on high it can get uncomfortably hot, it just takes longer. 

To the eye it doesn't appear brighter than the 15. I believe thats because while the 15 is somewhat floody the 26 is even more so. My light meter says it is brighter (ceiling bounce) and it does pump the photons out it just doesn't seem any brighter when comparing the two together.

I think the limit on a light that size has been reached with the 15. Four leds is just to much unless the light is bigger. Probably going to let her go.


----------



## DHart (Aug 20, 2013)

Even though 25 of my 30 or so lights see no use whatsoever, somehow I don't regret having bought them. That seems really weird, though. Perhaps that's because I know that they each have utility and that's it's ME that chooses not to put them to use! (How many lights can one regularly use, anyway?  )


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 20, 2013)

DHart said:


> Even though 25 of my 30 or so lights see no use whatsoever, somehow I don't regret having bought them. That seems really weird, though. Perhaps that's because I know that they each have utility and that's it's ME that chooses not to put them to use! (How many lights can one regularly use, anyway?  )



Only 30 lights??

I go through twice as many in a day.


----------



## DHart (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey buddy! Knowing you, I'm sure that's true! 

It sounds extreme, doesn't it. But buy four, five or six a year, get aged a few years, and YIKES, how they multiply! :duh2: Remember back when we bought each one... if we made our choices well, few were duds.


----------



## Ctulhu (Aug 20, 2013)

A cheap Chinese AA EDC.
Worked great in tests shortly after I bought it.
Didn't work at all the 1st time I actually needed it.


----------



## oRAirwolf (Aug 20, 2013)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I have the ThruNite T10, which is the previous version of the Saber 1A. I installed a clip from a Streamlight Stylus Pro on the T10 after stretching out the clip a little. Now the T10 is one of my main EDC lights.



Thanks for the tip. I will see if I can find a place that will sell just the clip. Honestly though, at this point, I am really loving my Jetbeam RRT-01 XM-L2, Sunwayman V11R Mirage, and Zebralight SC52w for EDC. I don't really have the desire to carry anything else because they are just so darn good.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 20, 2013)

DHart said:


> Hey buddy! Knowing you, I'm sure that's true!
> 
> It sounds extreme, doesn't it. But buy four, five or six a year, get aged a few years, and YIKES, how they multiply! :duh2: Remember back when we bought each one... if we made our choices well, few were duds.



You're one of the few who knows me well. 

I was once at the point where I was averaging one new SureFire a week. Yeah, I've slowed down a little bit since then. 

I just give away the "extras." Usually on CPF at the end of the year. Sometimes out in the real world. That way I still have space in my collection to ... add more lights!


----------



## Burgess (Aug 20, 2013)

After 4 Years of Deep Sleep, this thread Awakes !





If i haven't already mentioned it in THIS thread,
for me it's the Black & Decker (original) SnakeLight.

This 2-C cell handy light was even advertised on TV !

Wasn't rugged or water-resistant or even dust-resistant at ALL.

Couldn't even GET THE DAMN BATTERIES OUT,
without Smacking the unit * HARD * against the palm of my hand ! ! !

* JUNK *

Ended up Giving It Away ! ! !



( Insert the BARF emoticon here. Can't seem to find it )


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 20, 2013)

How's that? :devil:


----------



## buds224 (Aug 20, 2013)

Jetbeam JetIII ST. Having owned and loving the Jetbeam ST Cycler, I saw a JetIII ST in the marketplace at a very, very, very bargain price. Without reading up on the light, and assuming it would be somewhere close the the ST Cycler, I purchased it only to find out that it's not even close. Completely my fault for jumping the gun without researching. Chalk it up to experience and lesson learned.


----------



## ericjohn (Aug 27, 2013)

Bright Star 2618; Bright Star 575; Fulton MX-991/U (modern day version); TL-142? (2 AA G.I. Anglehead); Streamlight Scorpion (incandescent); Pelican MityLite 1900 (incandescent); Pelican MityLite 1960 (LED); Pelican Super Sabre (incandescent)...


----------



## averagejoeamerican (Aug 28, 2013)

I wish I didnt buy my Streamlight ProTac HL 600L. The shop I bought it from didnt have any Fenix or 4 sevens. Plus I wasn't a member of CPF back then so I didnt know what i was doing.


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 28, 2013)

averagejoeamerican said:


> I wish I didnt buy my Streamlight ProTac HL 600L. The shop I bought it from didnt have any Fenix or 4 sevens. Plus I wasn't a member of CPF back then so I didnt know what i was doing.


While I'm not really familiar with this light, just looking at the specs...you could have done a lot worse. One of my biggest regrets is my Streamlight TwinTask 1L...I hated that light from day one. Well constructed, but a POS UI, lackluster performance and horrible beam profile makes it a total dog, and that's insulting dogs.

What is it you don't like about your ProTac?

:welcome:


----------



## rayman (Aug 30, 2013)

I definitely regreted buying the Nitecore D11. I really like my EX10 but wanted a more up-to-date emitter. But I didn't really like the build quality and the UI. The overall quality seemed worse compared to my EX10.

rayman


----------



## Dave_5280 (Aug 30, 2013)

Stanley HID for only $15 on Walmart close out and it worked one time and that was the last time, and it still sits on the shelf teasing me.


----------



## harryk387 (Aug 30, 2013)

Fenix Tk60

-Bought it a few months ago, before i became a "flashaholic" and started doing research on different lights. All i wanted back then was a light to replace m old 4D maglite because i felt i needed the size and feel but with the much brighter LED.

The tk60 is what sucked me into the world of flashlights, but now that i know what i know, i realize the tk60 is not as practical as i once believed it to be. And, only after reading thread after thread, and review after review, did i notice the slight greenish tint the beam displays as the lower outputs. Never noticed it before i read about different beam tints. 

Still a mighty bright light, (especially compared to what i came from) but one that will probably not get as much use as i once thought now that i know there are smaller lights out there, that do just as well in terms of light output and in terms of battery configurations and runtime. 

Learn from your mistakes i guess. 

Since the tk60 i bought a preon 2, and so far i love it for what it is. Great for general household use, and the amount of light it puts out with 2 AAA lithium batteries is just amazing to me. Everytime i click it to its highest mode i get a smile on my face.


----------



## Capitalistpig (Sep 2, 2013)

Just about any incan that is currently sitting around the house. Even collected all the colors of Mini-mags which are all still in the packages just sitting there---good thing they were cheap.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 2, 2013)

Honestly, looking back ... *almost* all of my lights that aren't from SureFire or Fenix.


----------



## njrobin3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Before when I used to not know anything about lights I purchased a preon 1 . While it is a decent flashlight for the size, I realizedit is just a bit too small in the hands.


----------



## davyro (Sep 2, 2013)

My first HDS light & my first Surefire light,they both were & still are fantastic lights so now when i'm looking at lights i always end up wanting another HDS or Surefire & they're just happen to be more expensive than your average lights so i end up paying more than i want to on new lights.Here in the UK both these lights are quite a bit more expensive than in the U.S to make things worse, but i suppose i do get great warranties with these 2 makers.The real light that i do regret buying more than any other was a 6D Maglite what the hell i was thinking of buying a light the size of freight train god only knows.:shakehead


----------



## e1sbaer (Sep 3, 2013)

My HDS light as the battery runs out after a couple of weeks on the shelf.


----------



## mikeyx (Sep 3, 2013)

e1sbaer said:


> My HDS light as the battery runs out after a couple of weeks on the shelf.



Just send it back to Henry and he will fix it for free.

Mike


----------



## e1sbaer (Sep 3, 2013)

mikeyx said:


> Just send it back to Henry and he will fix it for free.
> Mike


That works ok for the US. Reading their site, for international customers you are half way to a new one on shipping costs alone. Maybe I'll open it myself and have a go


----------



## davyro (Sep 6, 2013)

Send it to one of the modders on CPF i can highly recommend Vinh nguyen he'll sort it out for you he's very reasonable & very cheap on the postage costs,its madness having an HDS & not being able to use it for more than a few mins


----------



## grfd702 (Jan 27, 2014)

I did a stupid thing. I bought a flashlight, batteries, a charger and a belt holster from Monsterflashlight.com. It's their Pro Tango U2 EX. I paid 215.00 (including shipping) for the whole deal. Then I came here, to candlepowerforums, and found out that I probably made a mistake. It's supposed to be delivered via USPS today. I hope I got a decent light, but now I'm afraid. Very afraid. I can afford to eat the money and consider it a lesson learned. I just wish I would have done my research first. I respect the opinions offered here and nobody has a good opinion of this company. I learned that this guy just re-brands chinese lights and equipment and marks them up hugely. I am willing to give the guy a fair shake and honestly evaluate this light and everything that came with it. I'm a fairly heavy user of the lights I currently own and if this turns out to be a hunk of junk, I'll know soon enough. :sweat:


----------



## RichS (Jan 27, 2014)

e1sbaer said:


> My HDS light as the battery runs out after a couple of weeks on the shelf.



My HDS Twisty High CRI did the same thing.. 2 weeks and it was dead. I probably should have sent it back, but I heard about it being so common with this light I just didn't trust that it wouldn't happen again.

Maybe that's why Henry gave up on the Twisty design.


----------



## ipig (Jan 27, 2014)

Couple weeks before joining the CPF i bought a ($12) Coast HP4 off of LAPoliceGear. I guess it has decent battery life but it's really unimpressive.


----------



## grfd702 (Jan 29, 2014)

grfd702 said:


> I did a stupid thing. I bought a flashlight, batteries, a charger and a belt holster from Monsterflashlight.com. It's their Pro Tango U2 EX. I paid 215.00 (including shipping) for the whole deal. Then I came here, to candlepowerforums, and found out that I probably made a mistake. It's supposed to be delivered via USPS today. I hope I got a decent light, but now I'm afraid. Very afraid. I can afford to eat the money and consider it a lesson learned. I just wish I would have done my research first. I respect the opinions offered here and nobody has a good opinion of this company. I learned that this guy just re-brands chinese lights and equipment and marks them up hugely. I am willing to give the guy a fair shake and honestly evaluate this light and everything that came with it. I'm a fairly heavy user of the lights I currently own and if this turns out to be a hunk of junk, I'll know soon enough. :sweat:



Ok - So I received this light 1 day later than the USPS said it would be delivered, but I think that was the post offices fault. The light and all the accessories came in 1 package that had no damage. Everything was well protected. 
Pros:
1. The flashlight itself seems to be of really decent quality. 
2. Glass, (not plastic) lens (window), with no dust or dirt present. 
3. The fit and finish seem to be pretty good. 
4. The light functions properly with no discernible PWM. 
5. The rotating mode selector on the head works beautifully. This is the main feature for which I bought this light.
6. The head separates into several sections, and allows access to the battery tube from the top. 
7. The rear mounted switch has a momentary function as well as being clicky. It also is crenelated somewhat to allow for more comfortable thumb engagement. The surface of the switch is knurled rubber. 

Cons:
1. This light is NOWHERE NEAR the advertised 1100 lumen max output advertised. My 20.00 Defiant 650 lumen club from Home Depot blows this thing away. I realize that the head of the Defiant light is massive which contributes to the throw, but the intensity of the beam shouldn't blow an 1100 lumen light away. 
2. The color of the beam is slightly blue with a purple tinge around the edges of the hotspot. (this is with the smooth reflector I purchased in addition to the orange peel that comes standard with this light. 
3. The hotspot is not tight enough with the smooth reflector to allow a decent throw. There is a "hole" in the hotspot past 40 yards. I'll be returning the smooth reflector and just sticking with the OP original. 
4. The crenelated bezel on the head looks great, but the thread engagement is poor. Only about 1 full turn on the threads. 
5. The O-rings' seem very small and thin, and don't look like they'll last too long. I wouldn't even consider submerging this thing. 
6. The "digital" battery charger, (whatever that means) seems pretty cheesy. It has a dedicated light for each battery (2) and they change from red to green when the battery is fully charged. I'll be looking for a better replacement charger soon. 

Conclusion: Although this light looks very nice, I don't think it measures up to the more well known brands in terms of quality. I think the asking price of 119.00 is too high. Having said that, Gander Mountain sells their brand of LED flashlights at prices approaching this and they don't have near the features this one has. If I was a guessing man, I'd say that the max output of this light (not 1100 lm) is more in the neighborhood of 400-500 lumens. This puts it at more of a fair price point of about 60-80 bucks, given it's form factor and the selector switch. I would not pay what I paid again, but I'll use this light as an EDC for awhile and see how it holds up. I'm a firefighter and an aircraft inspector. I use flashlights on a daily basis. Time will tell if this one was worth the $119.00 I paid. I got absolutely ripped on the charger and batteries though. I hope this review helps anyone looking at this brand to make a decision.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 29, 2014)

Maglite XL100 - 3* AAA - don't' like that format.
Eagletac GX25A3 - don't really use it.
Olight SR95UT - although it's limited to 240 worldwide, and it throws like hell, I really don't have any use for it. Bought it because of the wauw-factor when it was released. I really should sell it.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jan 29, 2014)

The 3xD 10 LED Lightwave and two 3XAA 4 LED Lightwave lights I purchased when LED lights were first coming out and good LED reflectors had not yet been designed. These things were advartised as being bright and having incredible runtimes. However, they are unregulated, and the efficiency is not much better than incandescent (not that uncommon for LED's from that time period). The beams are bright, but all flood and no throw. The runtime listed is the time until virtually no light whatsoever is being emitted. Real world runtime until the level of light drops below what is usable for the purposes for which I bought the lights was no better than a comparable incandescent light.


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 30, 2014)

Most Fenix lights have been unreliable. I had bunch of models. Some no longer turn on, some literally broke in my hands, some need cleaning every few months, some have worn themselves out after only one year of use. 
I know they are all over the place and many ppl like them, but I am done buying Fenix.
Steamlight the Propoly series are much better and reliable lights.


----------



## degarb (Jan 30, 2014)

marinemaster said:


> Most Fenix lights have been unreliable. I had bunch of models. Some no longer turn on, some literally broke in my hands, some need cleaning every few months, some have worn themselves out after only one year of use.
> I know they are all over the place and many ppl like them, but I am done buying Fenix.
> Steamlight the Propoly series are much better and reliable lights.




I love my reliable Fenix lights and the looong warranty they offer. But I regret getting lurred to other lights that don't exactly meet a certain spec (9 hours of neutral 4K+ flat candela at over 140 lpw with efficient driver). It is being lured to some light that you want to like, but really cannot use because some spec is just too short from the target.


Recently, I have decided too that my last few aspheric purchase tries would be a write off and learning lesson. Tunnel vision, ridiculous loss of lumens (which I can measure).. no more. At one time I found them the only half decent throwing option I could find, in the ringy shallow reflector days (by designers in denial of the eye's rods and cones). No more!


----------



## grfd702 (Feb 3, 2014)

(monsterflashlight.com pro tango U2 EX) Used this light extensively yesterday during a demolition job in our church. Dropped it from 12 feet onto a concrete floor, and it landed right on the crenelated bezel on the head. I got down off the ladder, tried to turn it on, and it didn't work. I thought, "great, just what I needed,". I opened up the battery tube and found that the batteries positive post had been smashed down so that they no longer made contact. I put two fresh batteries in and presto! Still works like a charm and has no damage whatsoever. Glass lens (window) made it too...


----------



## ThirstyTurtle (Feb 3, 2014)

Crelant V21A. Ugly, oversized for a 2xAA light, ugly tint, 2 failed clicky switches. I still have it but might as well throw it away I hate it.


----------



## seb13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ledwave MK-20 : looks like a Fenix LD20, but without the quality (beam, assembly,...). I don't know other lights from this brand but it's not a good first try.


----------



## novice (Feb 3, 2014)

I appreciate and am drawn towards useful designs for AA lights. I am very disappointed by my Streamlight Sidewinder, which I bought used several years ago. I want to like this light. It's a clever and functional design. Mil-spec drop-test-passed mainly plastic (nylon?) body construction. Molle clip which can go on either side, tethered o-ringed end cap, so you can't lose it. Raised plastic indicators so you can get the battery polarity right by feel in the dark. The head swivels up and down; tail-stand it on a table and you can illuminate down or up. 2xAA. What's not to like?
The beam quality for the main "C4" led is uneven, and greenish. It's not that bright on the highest mode (I'm using Energizer lithium primaries). The secondary leds of blue, red and IR are _really_ dim. I'm wondering what a talent like Milkyspit might be able to do to bring it up to it's full potential, but he has a long waiting list these days. It would be more inviting if the main led were more warmish/HCRI, but the plastic body construction also limits heat-sinking ability for a hard-driven led. A reflector might work better than the Streamlight "collimating optic". Having all three secondary leds either neutral/warmish, or red, and coming on at the same time in any of the other switch rotations would also be helpful. Okay. I have been kvetching enough. It's frustrating to me, because the design of this light really has some potential, and intrigues me, but having someone gifted like Milkyspit mod it would cost substantially more than the original price (not unheard of for certain mods).


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 3, 2014)

They have a new model Compact II that looks interesting that takes AA or CR123. Coworker has Compact I is just awesome.


----------



## kj75 (Feb 4, 2014)

All cheap "brandless" lights..... I bought bunches of them...
Not regulated, blueish tint, plastic lens and so on....
For all that spent money I'd better buy one "big" light...


----------



## Akwild (Feb 4, 2014)

My biggest issue is owning to many cheap lights! I need to stick with two macs or gizmo.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 4, 2014)

Akwild said:


> My biggest issue is owning to many cheap lights! I need to stick with two macs or gizmo.



Do yourself a favor grab an HDS


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 13, 2014)

It's very very bright and very very disturbing to anyone close.

This was my mistake. I did not realize how blinding it would be for others.

Reading alone in bed this is wonderful 

This light does what it says it does -------- I just made a mistake.

( almost makes me want to start a thread ''mistakes I have bought..."


S


----------



## ArmoredFiend (Feb 13, 2014)

The light i regret purchasing was Fenix TK40. It was on sale that time..around 50% off...and found out that's because TK41 will be released a few wks after i made payment. 

The thing is, it's too bulky to be carried outdoor...and the 8xAA are taking up batteries that i could use on other light. Not to say i dont have enough AA's, i have close to 30 Eneloopies. But jst felt the idea to have 8xAA sit inside a light with the occasional use of maybe once bi-monthly..is really not that tempting. I reckon i could put those 8xAA on other lights and scatter around the house (kitchen, living room, bathroom, store-room etc) that would come in handy whenever i need them instead of 1 location. 

It's a lesson learn for me now. Nothing more than 4xAA per light moving forward. Else i would rather invest on 2x18650 or so.


----------



## caddylover (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought a few of those low grade multi-led flashlights that are good for nothing except a blue fog of light:shakehead


----------



## JohnF (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Gladius*

Yes, mine is sitting in a drawer somewhere. Try to not lose the little metal ball when changing batteries. Oh, I know, it is perfect, but the fact it has not even made it out to the hallway counter says a lot. It sucks. (And yet I somehow still love it since I fixed an XPG to it a couple years ago.)

John F


----------



## neutralwhite (Feb 16, 2014)

+1.
HDS = no regrets!. 



marinemaster said:


> Do yourself a favor grab an HDS


----------



## blah9 (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't really regret buying any of the lights I have actually. I have lights I bought back in the day that don't work anywhere near as nicely as the newer ones do, but I don't regret buying them. At the time I didn't know any better, and they were upgrades compared to what I had before.

Now they are still useful as lights I can lend out and not worry about too much. In fact, I gave one away to a friend just the other day (an old LED Lenser light) because he has no flashlights, and I'm sure it will serve him well. It's really not a bad light, but it just isn't exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 16, 2014)

For a 4AA light the Streamlight Propoly is great. Highly recommended.


----------



## Stockhouse13 (Feb 19, 2014)

A Quark Pro. Superb Quality, UI, etc. Just hate the bluish tint. Not so bad on high, but the low and mid are too angry.


----------



## pblanch (Feb 19, 2014)

[h=1]Quark Turbo QB2A The Pre-flash just kills it for the light. Lower levels are useless for me when I get a 100lm flash.[/h]Really disappointed and cannot see myself buying another 4sevens. Didn't find out until after that it is a common occurrence with this light. It was from an older thread so looked like they didnt bother to fix it.


----------



## pblanch (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry about the editing on the last post. I have not idea how to change it.


----------



## buds224 (Feb 20, 2014)

buds224 said:


> Jetbeam JetIII ST. Having owned and loving the Jetbeam ST Cycler, I saw a JetIII ST in the marketplace at a very, very, very bargain price. Without reading up on the light, and assuming it would be somewhere close the the ST Cycler, I purchased it only to find out that it's not even close. Completely my fault for jumping the gun without researching. Chalk it up to experience and lesson learned.



Decided to pocket the JetIII ST around the house for a couple of days now. I've now grown to like it for what it is. It's got a very low low (useful around the house) and a pretty decent high. I no longer regret purchasing the light. Surprisingly, with the OP reflector, it throws pretty darned well too.


----------



## DAN92 (Feb 20, 2014)

Crelant V11A, horrible tint, my Xeno E03 V3 is much more bright, I have resold.


----------



## Charles L. (Feb 20, 2014)

Jetbeam TCR-3 titanium. Not a bad light, but I bought it because it was pretty -- and it is, but I never used it for fear I'd ding it. I don't really need a shelf queen. I used it so infrequently I realized recently it's missing! Now I *really* regret buying it.

Budds224, my ST Cycler is the only "older" light I have that can still hold its own against my 2014 lights. Of course it's not that old


----------



## JedSmith (Feb 20, 2014)

I haven't been around high powered flashlights very long. The first one I bought was a Fenix TK-21. While I don't exactly 'regret' buying it, I see now that it has characteristics that don't work as well for me as other options. For a light of this size (1x18650) with a larger head, now I prefer a good tactical user interface that can be used with a pistol. The TK-21 has a very small side button (not very prominent) to access lo-med-high-turbo and this is too difficult to quickly use when a pistol is in my other hand. But I've accidently bumped the small side switch to change light level when I didn't want to do so. I like its flood, throw, and tint - - - but for me this is more of a general than tactical flashlight. In general, since one never knows when an emergency situation may arise - I tend to look for flashlights with a tactical interface that works for me. 
The light is still worth more to me than I would likely get for it if I sold it. (Time moves on and more powerful lights are on the market that get more attention from buyers.) Its still a good back up and loaner.


----------



## TMedina (Feb 20, 2014)

The light I regret buying...would have to be the Surefire C2 just before Iraq. 

It was the gateway drug that resulted in, at last count, 4 Z2s, with another on the way. To say nothing of the Malkoffs, the two Elzettas, and so on.


----------



## fridgemagnet (Feb 20, 2014)

I regret the LED Lenser Police Tech that was my first led light - the lens came loose and rattled around, and the battery carrier was poorly designed, and soon stopped making contact with the batteries. Plus, for what it did, it was too large - and too expensive.
Now I have an Olight S15 2xAA - it's great.
(SC52w-L2 on back order, coming soon - I hope)


----------



## buds224 (Feb 21, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> Budds224, my ST Cycler is the only "older" light I have that can still hold its own against my 2014 lights. Of course it's not that old



Sorry to hear about your TCR3.

Yes, the ST Cycler is one of the most underrated lights in my collection. The only thing I would have changed on the UI is mode memory, then I'd definitely have it on me more often.


----------



## Zeek (Feb 22, 2014)

I have never regretted any light at the time of purchase. However, as I look at my collection, I can safely say that my D-Cell maglite will never be used as a flashlight ever again...,


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 22, 2014)

Zeek said:


> I have never regretted any light at the time of purchase. However, as I look at my collection, I can safely say that my D-Cell maglite will never be used as a flashlight ever again...,



+1

I put mine away into an upper kitchen cabinet quite awhile back. On the top shelf.... Where it shares space with a bag of flour. Less than useless.

Converted my two, 2C [email protected] into LED lights several years ago.


----------



## ER1C (Sep 26, 2014)

grfd702 said:


> Ok - So I received this light 1 day later than the USPS said it would be delivered, but I think that was the post offices fault. The light and all the accessories came in 1 package that had no damage. Everything was well protected.
> Pros:
> 1. The flashlight itself seems to be of really decent quality.
> 2. Glass, (not plastic) lens (window), with no dust or dirt present.
> ...



I recently bought this exact same light and... well.... pretty disappointed! Bottom line, DON'T buy this light!! This light does NOT put out anything more than 550 lumens and the hue of the light is very purple. I'd say about 8000k. I like warmer lights and this one is just way too cool in color temp. My boss' 640 lumen Streamlight whoops this flashlight pretty good lol. Also, my stainless steel selector ring is a bit loose. I have the same problem with the crenulated attack bezel having bad threads. I already emailed the company and explained to them the issues I have with the light. They were quick to respond and said it was no problem to send back. The batteries I have had no issues with though. The life on them is as advertised. I will be keeping them. Shipping the light back tomorrow. Will let you all know what they say!


----------



## grfd702 (Sep 26, 2014)

ER1C, thanks for the feedback. I actually kept mine and have used it every day since January. Its actually a pretty good light with zero problems. The price was way over the top though and I won't be ordering from him again unless he slashes prices drastically. I bought this light for its selector ring and still love that aspect.


----------



## Berneck1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Regret is a strong word. While I like the idea of the Nitecore SRT 3, it turned out to be quite large for a single AA light. Even in the CR123 configuration it's barely pocketable (pants pocket). It's nearly as large as some 18650 lights I have. The functionality is great, but it's just too large to be what I consider to be a true EDC light.

Additionally, the red led is just not bright enough, aside from very close up work. And, I find the "police strobe" to be a bit gimmicky. I could also see a police officer coming up with some sort reason to arrest someone if this was used in certain situations....

If the light wasn't as pricey I would have been less annoyed at myself for buying it. It's really all my fault because I didn't research it enough. 

All that being said, it's a well built light, with a lot of good functionality. It just turned out to not be what I was looking for. If they could narrow it down, and take off an inch or so in the AA configuration, it would have been awesome.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2014)

The Fenix E05SS. It's a nice enough light, it was supposed to replace my LD01SS on my keys. However, the drill for the split ring is WAY too close to the end of the metal leaving me with a light I don't trust to not fall off my keys. Without a clip this light is now totally useless.


----------



## SunOfAtom (Oct 2, 2014)

I had been carrying a Fenix LD10 for a while and when I saw the LD12 with the additional side mode button, I thought it would be a nice improvement. Once I got it and started using the LD12, I found it nearly impossible to find the side button if I had gloves on, and even had a hard time finding it without gloves. They also switched from a back-clicky to a front clicky tail switch, which I also do not find to be an improvement. I don't know that I would say I regret the purchase as it has made a fine back-up light for the car, but it definitely did not end up being the upgrade I had hoped for.

Dave


----------



## blah9 (Oct 3, 2014)

SunOfAtom said:


> I had been carrying a Fenix LD10 for a while and when I saw the LD12 with the additional side mode button, I thought it would be a nice improvement. Once I got it and started using the LD12, I found it nearly impossible to find the side button if I had gloves on, and even had a hard time finding it without gloves. They also switched from a back-clicky to a front clicky tail switch, which I also do not find to be an improvement. I don't know that I would say I regret the purchase as it has made a fine back-up light for the car, but it definitely did not end up being the upgrade I had hoped for.
> 
> Dave



Something that helps me out with lights like this is to point the pocket clip toward the switch. It still doesn't make it perfect, but it helped me out a lot.


----------



## SunOfAtom (Oct 3, 2014)

blah9 said:


> Something that helps me out with lights like this is to point the pocket clip toward the switch. It still doesn't make it perfect, but it helped me out a lot.



I don't know why that never occurred to me, but that is an excellent idea. Thanks!


----------



## blah9 (Oct 3, 2014)

SunOfAtom said:


> I don't know why that never occurred to me, but that is an excellent idea. Thanks!



You're welcome! I heard it from someone else on here (sorry, I don't remember whose idea it was first), and at that point I never thought of it either!


----------



## Gilfner (Oct 4, 2014)

For me, the one I completely regret is a SF E2D Defender. I don't think it was an led. It was my first attempt to get a belt holster sized edc that was better than a minimag. There was a guy at work selling them as a side business and I thought $100 ish would be worth it for more light that wasn't as fragile. It broke almost right away. I got it fixed and spent an extra $10 to get a SF holster for it. Once I started carrying it, I found that it would drain the batteries in about a month. 2x cr123's per month was for hardly any use was too rich for me. It did get me started investigating other light options which led me here, so that was good.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 5, 2014)

SunOfAtom said:


> I found it nearly impossible to find the (LD120) side button if I had gloves on, and even had a hard time finding it without gloves.
> 
> Dave



Dave...

One of the best "mod tips" I got from this forum a few years ago...and something I do with all lights that have hard-to-find by touch, somewhat flush side buttons is to put a drop (or larger blob depending on button size/shape) of *clear or colored silicone caulk* on the button face...let dry completely, and you have a durable raised surface that can easily be found by touch..._and visually_ if you use a bright color. I also sometimes use an Exacto knife, or razor blade to cut and shape the dried caulk, if I find I added too much height to the button face. It cheap and easy, and with care...the end result looks almost as if the button was manufactured that way, and really works very well to help find the button!:thumbsup:

The caulk sticks very well to rubber buttons, but will also adhere adequately to plastic or metal buttons if the surface is carefully roughened by sand paper or emery cloth first.


----------



## SunOfAtom (Oct 5, 2014)

cyclesport said:


> Dave...
> 
> One of the best "mod tips" I got from this forum a few years ago...and something I do with all lights that have hard-to-find by touch, somewhat flush side buttons is to put a drop (or larger blob depending on button size/shape) of *clear or colored silicone caulk* on the button face...let dry completely, and you have a durable raised surface that can easily be found by touch..._and visually_ if you use a bright color. I also sometimes use an Exacto knife, or razor blade to cut and shape the dried caulk, if I find I added too much height to the button face. It cheap and easy, and with care...the end result looks almost as if the button was manufactured that way, and really works very well to help find the button!:thumbsup:
> 
> The caulk sticks very well to rubber buttons, but will also adhere adequately to plastic or metal buttons if the surface is carefully roughened by sand paper or emery cloth first.




Another excellent idea, thank you. I have a few different colors of both automotive and household silicone sealant here, so I'll give it a shot. I think I'll practice making some button shapes on a disposable surface before moving to the light, to minimize the mess I tend to make with silicone.

Dave


----------



## GunnarGG (Oct 5, 2014)

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> The Fenix E05SS. It's a nice enough light, it was supposed to replace my LD01SS on my keys. However, the drill for the split ring is WAY too close to the end of the metal leaving me with a light I don't trust to not fall off my keys. Without a clip this light is now totally useless.



I think an LD01 clip will fit if you want to use it that way.
They don't cost much.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 5, 2014)

SunOfAtom said:


> I think I'll practice making some button shapes on a disposable surface before moving to the light...Dave



Good idea...I think you'll find it works pretty well. Just let the caulk completely cure/dry before attempting to cut or alter it's shape, and you should avoid a mess. Good luck!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 5, 2014)

Gilfner said:


> For me, the one I completely regret is a SF E2D Defender. I don't think it was an led. It was my first attempt to get a belt holster sized edc that was better than a minimag. There was a guy at work selling them as a side business and I thought $100 ish would be worth it for more light that wasn't as fragile. It broke almost right away. I got it fixed and spent an extra $10 to get a SF holster for it. Once I started carrying it, I found that it would drain the batteries in about a month. 2x cr123's per month was for hardly any use was too rich for me. It did get me started investigating other light options which led me here, so that was good.



Most likely you got a counterfeit SureFire. (Yes, they do exist.)

Parasidic drain is not an issue the old SF E2D suffered from.


----------



## DoctorSolo (Oct 13, 2014)

Rayovac Indestructible, purchased as a cheap backup while RMA is pending, is not indestructible. 2nd set of batteries and now there's an bad connection or fried logic issue that causes intermittent flashing, or nothing at all, depending on...whatever. 

So to recap-indestructible means destructible. Nitecore EA1 is like gambling, and I got the only Malkoff 6P drop-in with an ugly non-uniform hot spot.

That's 0-2 for flashlights made in china recently bought by me so far. The Malkoff 6P drop-in still does it's job efficiently and the tint is pretty but it's not what I thought it would be.

So that makes, for total buyers remorse, two thirds of what I've gone with so far.

I'm like a magnet for QC issues and broken promises..


----------



## Poppy (Oct 13, 2014)

DoctorSolo said:


> Rayovac Indestructible, purchased as a cheap backup while RMA is pending, is not indestructible. 2nd set of batteries and now there's an bad connection or fried logic issue that causes intermittent flashing, or nothing at all, depending on...whatever.
> <SNIP>
> 
> I'm like a magnet for QC issues and broken promises..



You might try checking to make sure the switch within the tail cap is tight. Pointed tweezers, very fine needle nose pliers, or snap clip pliers work.


----------



## Illum (Oct 13, 2014)

Not really a light, but the Eagletac Sportac 3xXPG2 drop-in. Why? Its a single mode. way too bright, runtime way too short. Of all the P60 drop-ins I've worked with, this was one single mode light that was not practical.


----------



## Gene43 (Oct 13, 2014)

DoctorSolo said:


> Rayovac Indestructible, purchased as a cheap backup while RMA is pending, is not indestructible. 2nd set of batteries and now there's an bad connection or fried logic issue that causes intermittent flashing, or nothing at all, depending on...whatever.
> 
> So to recap-indestructible means destructible. Nitecore EA1 is like gambling, and I got the only Malkoff 6P drop-in with an ugly non-uniform hot spot.
> 
> ...



Please give us a call about the Malkoff M61 Dropin. We will repair/replace as necessary. NO CHARGE.

Thanks, 
Gene Malkoff


----------



## cliwilnew (Oct 13, 2014)

Illum said:


> Not really a light, but the Eagletac Sportac 3xXPG2 drop-in. Why? Its a single mode. way too bright, runtime way too short. Of all the P60 drop-ins I've worked with, this was one single mode light that was not practical.



I definitely agree with the limitations of the single-mode ET drop-ins. However, I have the triple Nichia 219 in a Malkoff MD2 with hi/low switch so it has a low setting and that makes it a useful drop-in for me. With that setup I'm happy because the tint and beam profile are nice and the price is right.


----------



## Naam Penn (Oct 14, 2014)

The flashlight I can't recommend is a thrower, but not in a good way . . . as is throw away. I came to the forum looking for ideas to replace a dead AAA light and saw this thread so am reporting that my L3 Illumination L08 with a Nichia 219 turned into a serious pocket heater. It wasn't on, it just shorted out and got very hot. Something is now fried and it won't light up, but it is a good pocket heater now. I loved the light color, multi-mode etc. I had it for less than 6 months. I have never had a failure like this with many lights. The anodizing is a disappointment too. I did get the silver version which doesn't show as much as others.

If not for the failure and anodizing it was a nice light.


----------



## DoctorSolo (Oct 14, 2014)

Poppy said:


> You might try checking to make sure the switch within the tail cap is tight. Pointed tweezers, very fine needle nose pliers, or snap clip pliers work.



Thanks but everything is tight. I carefully removed the clicky and reinstalled it tight. No joy. This one's going back to Home Depot.



Gene43 said:


> Please give us a call about the Malkoff M61 Dropin. We will repair/replace as necessary. NO CHARGE.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gene Malkoff



Thanks Gene, that is really awesome CS(everyone else take note, this drop-in issue is probably a FLUKE), I'll consider it but I'm REALLY tired of mailing things around and it's the only flashlight I've got that works right now.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 14, 2014)

DoctorSolo said:


> Thanks but everything is tight. I carefully removed the clicky and reinstalled it tight. No joy. This one's going back to Home Depot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Gene, that is really awesome CS(everyone else take note, this drop-in issue is probably a FLUKE), I'll consider it but I'm REALLY tired of mailing things around and it's the only flashlight I've got that works right now.




Is it an M60, or a version of the M61? The M60s didn't have nearly as pretty a hotspot as the M61s. Difference being, the M60 used an optic, and the M61s use reflectors...as a result, M61s made "White Wall Hunters" much happier. That may explain the uneven beam pattern your drop-in has. :shrug:

Just a thought.


----------



## R.W.D. (Oct 15, 2014)

The light i regret would be this coast 1100 lumen zooming light.. Takes nine freakin AA's... NINE AA's!!! That's freaking retarded for just over 1000 lumens dude. it's such a turd. I'm so mad I ever even found this light. I wanna throw it in the road for someone to drive over or take far away from me. "BUNT"
Big 
Underwhelming 
Nine AA 
Turd 
is what it is.. Don't buy it it's not worth the $60


----------



## N_N_R (Oct 15, 2014)

Maglite Solitaire LED - flickers like hell

Maglite Mini LED - same issue


----------



## Poppy (Oct 15, 2014)

N_N_R said:


> Maglite Solitaire LED - flickers like hell
> 
> Maglite Mini LED - same issue



NNR,
You might try some of the suggestions in this troubleshooting thread.

Cleaning threads, tightening connections might work.


----------



## chrisbfu (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe it's just luck but my Fenix LD12 has some annoying rattle in the head of the light. This is the second light from them I've had problems with.


----------



## Wiggle (Oct 31, 2014)

Surefire C2. It is a nice enough looking and feeling light but not worth the cost compared to the other P60 hosts IMO. Costs even more to get it bored out for 18mm cells. The build quality is good but honestly I have Chinese made lights that are just as good in that regard. My Armytek Predator is definitely superior IMO. My recommendation if you're going to play around in the P60 world is just get an L2P or L2T. L2P especially is much more affordable and does not feel any worse than the C2.

I sold mine a good while but owned and used it for a year infrequently.


----------



## hazza (Oct 31, 2014)

chrisbfu said:


> Maybe it's just luck but my Fenix LD12 has some annoying rattle in the head of the light. This is the second light from them I've had problems with.



I'm pretty certain mine doesn't do that, but now you've said it I may have to go and check!

My problem was with the LD15. On paper I much prefer it to the E11 because of the lower low and smaller size, but...

It's easier to unscrew the head too far so that the battery rattles.
There is a lot of travel on the head when turning it on, so it is difficult (for me) to turn it on quickly.
It is easy to partially turn it on, causing it to flicker or change between the modes you want.

I think there would be some good mileage in Fenix creating a new variant of the LD15 with some inspiration from the LD02. As it is, the LD15 is not for me.


----------



## rocketsurgeon01 (Oct 31, 2014)

All of them. Now I have an addiction to contend with.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Nov 1, 2014)

rocketsurgeon01 said:


> All of them. Now I have an addiction to contend with.



Lol. Good one bro. I think most of us regret buying the first flashlight we own as we might have needed it for some general purpose and then realizing it isn't powerful or good enough for the job at hand. I know I did (34 lumens cheap as light :sigh: in my case).


----------



## bdogps (Nov 1, 2014)

I regret buying this head lamp from my local camping store. They were selling it for 30 dollars, but I got for 18 bucks on sale. I thought "boy oh boy, what a great deal." Couple weeks later, I found out that ebay sells them for 5 dollars. :/


----------



## UnderPar (Nov 1, 2014)

rocketsurgeon01 said:


> All of them. Now I have an addiction to contend with.



:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: !! lovecpf


----------



## torchsarecool (Nov 2, 2014)

I was quite disappointed with the nitecore TM11. Sold it after 2 weeks at a loss.

didnt like the beam profile or the camera style button. Shame because I wanted one for a good while. 

Will say it was a superb looking thing. Only my sunwayman m40a is on a par in that respect.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 3, 2014)

There are a few that I ended up being disappointed in, either because the lights were unreliable or because I didn't like some feature of them.

First on the list was one of the original Lumapower lights from the very early days when they first appeared on CPF. It was their first full-sized thrower, and to their credit it worked fine on 2xCR123 cells but output was not nearly as good on 18650s. The disappointment in performance on rechargeables led to the sale of that light.

The next was a Nitecore light (forget the model - it's the press-and-hold to "infinitely" vary the output). I didn't research appropriately before the purchase and found that the UI drove me absolutely up the wall. I still have it because it has a custom neutral emitter in it, but it stays on full-power and lives in a closet that doesn't have an overhead light in it.

The Surefire L2 was my first "real" light, and I eventually sold it here on CPF even though the construction was such that military vehicles were jealous. The tint was pretty bad, and in my naivete I didn't realize how much money in batteries I would be spending with runtimes that short on high. Aesthetically, that light set the standard for my future purchases, and very few lights since (or any other items, for that matter) have been able to compete. I still miss the two-stage tailcap.

The worst experience was hands down with my one Wolf-Eyes light, a 2x18650 triple emitter model. I constantly had problems with flickering (some kind of contact problem I think) and after a good bit of back and forth with the vendor (Pacific somethingorother I think) I sent it in for service. Never heard back, never got the light back. By that time I was so disgusted with the whole experience and frustration that I never bothered to try to get the light back. Adding insult to injury was that the Wolf-Eyes brand 18650s I bought (four, I think) died within less than a year even though I used a Pila charger on them and never ran them dry. I learned the hard way that AW cells are the only ones worth buying.


----------



## chazz (Nov 5, 2014)

Fenix LD01:

Can't stand the M-L-H UI (prefer L-M-H) -- Learning experience I guess... 




Four Sevens P0 (now called Atom A0):

My first full flood / mule light...
it had some flickering issues which I fixed by tightening the emitter module/capsule in the head

My main issues with this light is that I usually use Eneloops in all the lights I use often (at least in the aa/aaa lights), and the low is noticeably lower on those than say an L92, so being a mule with even less than .24 lumens on low and with the light so spread out, it was often not enough light for what I needed (I use moonlight mode often in other lights), and then high was too much light  and a lot less runtime. So now it lives in a Altoids smalls survival tin with an L92 in it. Granted it's the only aaa light that I own that would fit in that small of a tin, so thats cool, and I do like the magnet in the tail.

I also learned that I am not really a fan of battery crusher lights (no battery spring) I guess I would rather deal with a tad longer light and not deal with the downsides of that..


----------



## ForrestChump (Nov 5, 2014)

Zebralight AA headlamp 4-5 years ago. The problem at the time was that I liked the light WAY to much. But after about a year of light to moderate use, she died. She just didn't wake up one morning and I was pretty bummed as Zebralights engineering is nothing short of genius. It just seems they either have waterproofing issues or all of a sudden stop working. At the time I was definitely not the only one. Hope their reliability has improved, AWESOME lights, when they work.


----------



## jimsmith1370 (Dec 15, 2014)

Niteye MSC-10 - sold as their Military Soldier Series - glad I'm not a soldier who has to rely on it - stopped working in a suburban environment


----------



## claptrap (Dec 18, 2014)

Luckily, I don't regret any of the lights I've purchased.
Most new lights were better than the one acquired before it... So, even though some lights have been rendered virtually useless after purchasing the next, I don't regret them.

No that I've had my HDS Rotary for a while, I'm hooked and have ordered a second. It's about the only light I use, but all the other lights I've owned/still own were necessary for me to fully appreciate just how good the HDS is.


----------



## jgreen71 (Dec 19, 2014)

4Sevens Maelstrom S12. I want to love this light, it's beautiiful, bright & compact. But it just sits on the shelf saying 'use me I'm awesome' and I keep replying 'you have no clicky, an annoying two handed constant on/off & no real low mode I'll just use something else'. Usually the well worn HDS rotary that has made a nest in my pocket for the last few years. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## ChibiM (Dec 20, 2014)

Quite a few... usually they were cheap or on sale, and I just wanted to see what they had to offer.. and most of the time it was just a bad buy. Usually sold them for cheap or sent them as a gift with another light I sold.


----------



## Charles L. (Dec 20, 2014)

Regret might be too strong a word, but I have a few that rarely get used:
Nitecore MT-21A. Nice light in its own right, but I don't really need a 2xAA thrower.
Olight S15 Ti. Don't need a 2xAA flood light either. And don't need a Ti light, period. Lots of smaller 18650 lights in my collection that I prefer, including the Olight S20. 
Led Lenser SEO7r headlamp: interesting concept, imperfect execution.


----------



## thinkFlashlights01 (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe a coast hp5. Just not bright enough. 45$???


Sent from my iPad 3 using the Candlepowerforums app


----------



## Poppy (Dec 20, 2014)

jimsmith1370 said:


> Niteye MSC-10 - sold as their Military Soldier Series - glad I'm not a soldier who has to rely on it - stopped working in a suburban environment


I have a MSC20, their 18650 version. Generally speaking, I like it, and haven't had any issues with it. I really do like the UI, but I have had the light come on in my pocket a few times, so if I pocket carry it, I have to lock out the tail cap, or just be very aware. That is a bit of a PIA, but otherwise, it's been good to me, and one of my grandson's likes it in particular. He just giggles as he takes it out of my hands, and gives me whatever he is carrying. 

All smiles :thumbsup:


----------



## ForrestChump (Dec 21, 2014)

A blue Zipka.....

Light was awesome until I "painted" it black. :shakehead

Got a Grey Tikka inbound.

Spray paint will stay where it belongs. Far away.....


----------



## Bruno28 (Dec 21, 2014)

Jetbeam wl-s1. On paper it's a nice light. But you need to buy the wl-s2 to work the 900 lumens. Also mine came with defect and jetbeam ignores my email. Even a sales rep here in the forum ignored my problem.


----------



## flashfan (Dec 21, 2014)

IIRC, the Trek lights made by Tektite. Goes back a LONG way, when 5mm LEDs were still new in the market. One, two and three LED lights seemed pretty "common" then, so when the Trek 7 and Trek 19 came out (7 and 19 LEDs respectively)...they were considered bright. Still, I remember being so _under_whelmed..from the get go.


----------



## Labradford (Dec 26, 2014)

Any light that has a dimmer switch that one has to hold down. 
The Black Diamond Storm. Rather than offer one or two outstanding features, the light is weighed down with all kinds of sub-par features. The absolute worst is that every time the light is turned off, the light will switch from throw mode to flood mode and vice versa. I wish I had never bought it.


----------



## Discman (Dec 26, 2014)

Inova X1 - too bulky and big!


----------



## C.M.S (Dec 27, 2014)

I only have one light , ZL SC600 II L2 . :thumbsup:

Theres been a few cheepies I've bought and sucked , didn't cost much and not considered a legit light anyway .


----------



## Burgess (Dec 30, 2014)

LRI Photon Proton Pro 


Bought this in March 2008.
Really love the Deep-Pocket Carry clip !

But its small round rubber switch cover 
has now become Hard and Brittle ,
rendering this flashlight TOTALLY USELESS ! ! !


Spent FIFTY BUCKS on this flashlight !


Now, I regret buying it at all !

:scowl:
_


----------



## bdogps (Dec 30, 2014)

I bit the bullet and bought an Ultrafire T6. I was not surprised by it's cheap quality. The magnifying glass came scratched. Ive seen the web-site that states they are the real "ultrafire" site, but can the quality be better? I only paid 10 bucks and the "real" web-site costs about 20 bucks?


----------



## liveris flashlights (Dec 30, 2014)

Every light I regret buying...I sold it!
Because of weight or features or non well made.


----------



## den331 (Dec 30, 2014)

fENIX UC40 BECAUSE OF THE SWITCH ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE TO ACTIVATE IN THE DARK


----------



## parnass (Dec 30, 2014)

Burgess said:


> LRI Photon Proton Pro ...



Me, too. This light was over hyped before it was released.

The beam was way too yellow and it had several artifacts. Too, I found the user interface painful because it took too long to set it to the desired brightness after powering it on.

That said, the construction and pocket clip were excellent.

I gave it away to a non-flashaholic.


----------



## voicemaster (Jan 2, 2015)

Eagletac ml25l3. I hate a large flashlight using twisty interface.


----------



## insanefred (Jan 2, 2015)

TK20, I got a bad de-centered LED and that nasty squeal when it was on high mode.


----------



## Bedlam (Jan 2, 2015)

Eagletac D25A Ti.

I hate it. My daily rotation is down to the D25A and a ZL SC52W, and while 9/10 times I use the ZL I feel guilty occasionally and switch over to the D25A. Every time, I hate it. The tint is ever so slightly too cool for me, it's got scratched up by being in my damn pocket, and I always find myself comparing it unfavorably to the ZL. 

I won't sell it, and I plan on keeping on using it; but every time I do it's tinged with mild hatred.


----------



## gunga (Jan 2, 2015)

Sell or mod it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NotSoBrightBob (Jan 7, 2015)

Novatac 120P back in the day. I read the reviews, had to have one, paid full retail and never carried it because it was so big around. I sold it quickly and did OK on it ($) but now with Novatac gone I wish I still had it just for a collector novelty


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jan 7, 2015)

NiteCore P12. I feel like the 4 modes are wack! Moon mode is alright but a little too dim for me, when going from 3rd mode to 4th(high) there is a stupid gap. Like 400 Lumens to 1000 Lumens. I wish there was a way to hack or mod it... now I wish I would have spent the $30 more and got the Fenix PD35. 

Can't sell it because I stamped my initials on it with two small stamps.


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 7, 2015)

the Techlites from Costco. 3aaa format and huge standby drain. they just collect dust now.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 9, 2015)

ryukin2000 said:


> the Techlites from Costco. 3aaa format and huge standby drain. they just collect dust now.



Heh, good point. I'll revise my earlier post:

Every Maglite (except the 4xD and 4xC incandescents), and every Costco LED tactical light! (I'm a sucker for their claims.)


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jan 9, 2015)

The Maglite ML300L. Granted i find the eco mode a bit useful and it's brighter than my 2D Mag, but it's just a big bulky light that smaller lights can do a similar job with. It was more the expense then the light itself. Not worth the $70+. It's a useful light for me but in the end i could have gotten something better with that money.


----------



## a1mu1e (Jan 30, 2015)

It seems a lot of you regret spending a small sum of money on cheap lights.. I have an actual regret. Anyone remember that website Monster Flashlight? The only real flashlight I had owned before was a Sipik 68, and I was suckered into an xxx-fire flashlight, Chinese batteries and a cheap charger for 90$! Claimed to be made in the USA and simply shameless marketing. If only I had discovered the forums sooner, I'd have 90$ to spend on a real flashlight!


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Regret getting cheap lights yes, small sum of money? no. before i learned , i first bought the techlites 200 lumen. 3 pak for $20cnd. then i bought the 3 pack 250 version so total is $40. That amount, i could have bought 2 really good key chain lights or a good AA light. 



a1mu1e said:


> It seems a lot of you regret spending a small sum of money on cheap lights.. I have an actual regret. Anyone remember that website Monster Flashlight? The only real flashlight I had owned before was a Sipik 68, and I was suckered into an xxx-fire flashlight, Chinese batteries and a cheap charger for 90$! Claimed to be made in the USA and simply shameless marketing. If only I had discovered the forums sooner, I'd have 90$ to spend on a real flashlight!


----------



## 1DaveN (Jan 30, 2015)

Years ago, I used to work for a place where the owner and a number of the employees were outdoor equipment nuts. Someone would say "check out my new (gun, knife, light)" and next thing you know, we'd be piling in the car to go get them for ourselves. Influenced by those guys, I bought one of the first LED lights to hit Gander Mountain. It was a nice enough light, but it produced less light than a mini Mag at about 3 or 4 times the cost. I barely used it because it wasn't bright enough for most things, and I wish I'd done more research before I bought it.


----------



## BillSWPA (Jan 30, 2015)

Regarding money spent on cheap lights: given the life span of some of these lights, one could easily spend more money on a series of cheap lights than on one good light which would have outlasted all the cheap ones. That said, I do appreciate the budget forum and the ability of the members here to identify the truly good deals out there.


----------



## Fleetwood (Jan 30, 2015)

Mr. Nobody said:


> NiteCore P12.


I think sadly I agree.

I like the compact size, but the switching mechanism and light levels aren't right for me.

Also, there's something I did not anticipate: When sitting down (e.g. in my work van) and I pull the torch from its belt holder and turn it on to illuminate what's outside, it sometimes doesn't turn on straight away, but enters Battery Voltage Check mode. It seems the side button is being compressed whilst the torch is still inside its holder, causing the voltage check mode to trigger when I hit the ON switch. So on top of the side button being hard to locate in the dark, it's causing problems with me just turning the torch on. Bad side button!

It's served 2 days on the job so far and yes, I AM enjoying the extra lumens, far better than my LED Lensers in that respect - but cons are: much more fiddly to use. And it's too bright or too dull for one or two of the tasks I use it for. However, to someone with different needs I can see it being a good torch, and it has its place. I would not say it's a BAD torch, but it's not right for me and my usage.


----------



## Arthur Pinetree (Jun 29, 2015)

I've regretted purchasing anything "cheap," like from the flashlight bin at the big box stores. The more I've come to appreciate quality gear, the more I've wanted to invest in the equipment. But I can't just chuck the old stuff, because it works however imperfectly. So I'm stuck in the middle now.


----------



## GatorMedic (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't necessarily have any regrets about a particular model of flashlight. It took me some time and purchases to figure out what works best for me, so all the lights along the way helped me as a learning experience of what I need in a flashlight. I've since sold or given away most of these "stepping stone" lights so it worked out well enough. However, I do regret the amount of flashlights I bought as I tended to buy multiples of all of them. Once I discovered how useful flashlights and headlamps were I went from 1 or none to 24 as I felt I needed to have them anywhere and everywhere. I have absolutely no need for that many flashlights. That's why I recently went on a selling spree and now feel much better. 16 is still way more than I need, but it's a more manageable number.


----------



## WHYWOULDITEXT (Jul 7, 2015)

As others mentioned before ; The first version of the Costco Techlite Lumen Master... Though I usually stay away from lights in 3xAAA format, I Got convinced by some folks here on CPF to get it and it truly was a piece of [email protected] 

I heard the Lumen Master 200 is better... Not going to try lol:laughing:


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 7, 2015)

Every light besides Malkoff, HDS, McGizmo and the SL Polytac.

Reliability / Design.


----------



## uofaengr (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm relatively new to lights still so I'm always seeing something that's piqueing my interest and afraid I'm going to end up buying a lot to figure out what works for me best. I'm a knife nut and over a few years have bought and sold many cheap and expensive knives because I had to know if I liked them, and now I've finally got it whittled to what I like. I've bought four lights in 2 months, basically covering all my essential bases. I went 2 or 3 years with my 2 Surefires thinking they were the end all be all. Little did I know I don't even really care for their tint lol. 

So no regrets yet, though I've toiled the past few days in my mind that I should've bought the newer SC5w instead of the SC52w. After a lot of thinking and reading and playing with the light, I think I made the right choice.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 7, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> I'm relatively new to lights still so I'm always seeing something that's piqueing my interest and afraid I'm going to end up buying a lot to figure out what works for me best. I'm a knife nut and over a few years have bought and sold many cheap and expensive knives because I had to know if I liked them, and now I've finally got it whittled to what I like. I've bought four lights in 2 months, basically covering all my essential bases. I went 2 or 3 years with my 2 Surefires thinking they were the end all be all. Little did I know I don't even really care for their tint lol.
> 
> So no regrets yet, though I've toiled the past few days in my mind that I should've bought the newer SC5w instead of the SC52w. After a lot of thinking and reading and playing with the light, I think I made the right choice.


Good post, beaming from the soul.

+1

The, is this the one search, is unavoidable.
It's part and parcel of the journey of interests to oneself.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 8, 2015)

WHYWOULDITEXT said:


> As others mentioned before ; The first version of the Costco Techlite Lumen Master... Though I usually stay away from lights in 3xAAA format, I Got convinced by some folks here on CPF to get it and it truly was a piece of [email protected]
> 
> I heard the Lumen Master 200 is better... Not going to try lol:laughing:



3xAAA set-up in a battery-carrier? Who the Hell gave a cheap set-up like that the thumbs up?


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 13, 2015)

For me it was the Coast HPI, very prominent donut hole beam, yellow ish tint, horrible tail switch. Was very disappointed with it even though it should of been better than the sk68.


----------



## Cordyceps (Jul 13, 2015)

Thrunite TN12 mod. 2014

Absolutely horrible mode button placement. Having to re-grab for on/off or switching modes is just dumb. Most useless strobo access - turn on, re-grab, hold mode button for 1.5sec.....


----------



## uofaengr (Jul 13, 2015)

Cordyceps said:


> Thrunite TN12 mod. 2014
> 
> Absolutely horrible mode button placement. Having to re-grab for on/off or switching modes is just dumb. Most useless strobo access - turn on, re-grab, hold mode button for 1.5sec.....


After I got my SC62w today after getting the TN12 last week, I think I'm regretting this same purchase also...


----------



## j12730 (Jul 13, 2015)

I went crazy on some of the older strike bezel surefires back in the day. It was just too much money tied up


----------



## recDNA (Jul 14, 2015)

I regret lights I failed to purchase when available (black e1e etc) more than lights I did purchase. To regret a purchase I would both be unable to return to seller and be unable to sell it myself. I won't sell a light that doesn't work as intended. I find now it is much harder to sell lights here than it was in cpfmp. I used to get thousands of viewer hits there. Far fewer here. Makes it much harder to sell. You see a lot more lights languish for sale here for weeks only to be withdrawn. What that means is I may well regret a FUTURE purchase far more than any I've made before. Before if it worked perfectly but I didn't like it I sold it. If it didn't work well I returned it. I've never had a dealer refuse to take back a defective light.

I regretted selling my tk40. Does that count?


----------



## gunga (Jul 14, 2015)

I kind of notice slower traffic for sales here too. Kind of a shame...

I regretted buying a Lumapower M3 transformer in the day. Too big and bulky for what it did, the mode switching was flaky, and it gave a lot of configuration options. Too bad they all sucked. This is ancient history though. Lately I somewhat regret buying too many decent but not awesome cheap lights. They are fun to get, have pretty good features and such, but are just kind of mediocre to me, surpassed by too many of my higher dollar, more customized or just higher end lights I prefer carrying.

The cheaper ones have been good (sometime amazing) values for what they can do, but after buying them they sort of just languish... Probably good for backups, gifting, or bail out bags I guess.


----------



## Slumber (Jul 14, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I regret lights I failed to purchase when available (black e1e etc) more than lights I did purchase.



And to think LAPG had those E1E's on clearance for around $44 when they were discontinued. I regret not picking up a few dozen.


----------



## Slumber (Jul 14, 2015)

Delete


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 14, 2015)

recDNA said:


> ...I find now it is much harder to sell lights here than it was in cpfmp. I used to get thousands of viewer hits there. Far fewer here. Makes it much harder to sell. You see a lot more lights languish for sale here for weeks only to be withdrawn. What that means is I may well regret a FUTURE purchase far more than any I've made before. Before if it worked perfectly but I didn't like it I sold it. If it didn't work well I returned it. I've never had a dealer refuse to take back a defective light.
> 
> I regretted selling my tk40. Does that count?



I miss the CPFMP too...I bought a lot of lights on there and there seemed to be more variety. I get the feeling sellers just don't like the Panjo way of doing things, so they sell their stuff elsewhere. :shrug:

Edit: I would have bought a few black E1Es too...I did get a few SF lights on clearance for cheap though, a couple of C2 HAs, a couple of 9Ps, an E2E, a 6P Defender, etc. Wish I would have bought more of everything now.


----------



## marinemaster (Jul 14, 2015)

Had a SC52 on the new Panjo, it never sold had to withdraw. I don't like it. 
The rate should be like $1 per item maybe $2 max. 
It definitely kept me from buying new light so I don't have to sell them.


----------



## recDNA (Jul 15, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> Had a SC52 on the new Panjo, it never sold had to withdraw. I don't like it.
> The rate should be like $1 per item maybe $2 max.
> It definitely kept me from buying new light so I don't have to sell them.


SC52 is a nice light too. Seems like the trend now is toward neutral tints. That may have made it more difficult. It's all about number of views.
I've been giving it a lot of thought and I have come up with a category of lights I regret buying:hosts. Solarforce flashlight hosts are not valuable enough to resell nor is 6P. I still use several but I prefer my factory made lights. The hosts aren't valuable enough to resell and most of my P60 are outdated. I do have one Sportac triple nichia in a Z2 I still like.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 15, 2015)

I sense this thread going to get busy today.
Just a hunch.


----------



## tolkaze (Jul 15, 2015)

Nextorch. the first of the AA programable ones. Sounded kinda cool, program your own levels with your computer, through USB... but it was just varying levels of bad PWM. It was probably measured in dozens of flashes per second once you got below mid brightness. 

Led Lenser (forget the model.. maybe a P7) no regulation, flood to zoom is bad in all lights like this, and have to hold for brightest level. Flood to zoom probably killed it for me. With the zoom engaged, there was no spill (fair enough) but you lost a lot of lumens overall. Flood was okay, but it still had a sharp boundary, and was just bad to use. Oh yeah, and no water resistance. Sold it pretty quickly and bought an eagletac t20c2 with the proceeds. 

So many other disapointing lights were cheapies bought on impulse because they might be okay hahaha


----------



## eh4 (Jul 16, 2015)

I paid over 50$ for a Coast light that had one mode and ran on one of those lateral 3 pack plastic aaa battery carriers. Got it for my lovely girlfriend. 
She liked it. And admittedly the zoom feature is really nice. 
As I learned more, it grated more and more on my nerves that I'd gotten her that mediocre light. I tried to take it back and got her multiple better ones, she said something about me taking a gift back... I can't even explain. 
In time I will be vindicated, I just don't want that overpriced piece of junk to fail on her on the mean time.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 16, 2015)

@ eh4 i got my gf an sk68 a few months ago, she loves it. I explained to her all its pitfalls and limitations, including that one day it will take a dump. She new from the start but still likes it and uses it almost daily for around the house stuff. I recently gave her my Convoy M1 and she prefers the SK as its smaller and lighter for small chores. 

I say you explain the situation and assure her when in fact it does die she will get an upgrade and that in fact all you were trying to do was prevent heart ache down the line. 

If she upgrades before it dies, keep it as a back up or loaner. I have 2 Surefire 3AAA zoomies that are my back up loaner lights. When ever some one need a light i hand them those. Dont look at it as a $50 loss, look at it as a slightly malspent introduction to the hobby. Lol


----------



## eh4 (Jul 16, 2015)

Good perspective Rider.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jul 18, 2015)

I purchased a couple of the Niteyze LED conversion kits for the Mini Mag AA lites. They are a poor design, to get them to work at all the front assembly must be unscrewed to within 1/2 turn of being loose, the O ring is showing. Waste of money.


----------

